# #290 Drivelers Still at the ocean.



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruger. Cody will get off of the cane in time, but he keeps it on hand since his back surgery. I've never heard that boy complain a day in my life. He's a trooper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmm, smells goot up in hera !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ruger. Cody will get off of the cane in time, but he keeps it on hand since his back surgery. I've never heard that boy complain a day in my life. He's a trooper.



Glad he is doing well; but why didn't he just get the hip replaced?  A lot faster recovery time.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey



i know what you mean


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Helloooooooooooo, from the park..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Glad he is doing well; but why didn't he just get the hip replaced?  A lot faster recovery time.


Doctors at Emory said he was too young. He had to be chosen for hip replcement. Said he'd most likely have replacement by time he's 50.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Helloooooooooooo, from the park..


 da possum there? Group showers?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 19, 2019)

Good tune Mrs H.
I’m so happy for y’all that he is progressing so well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Having a buttock replacement, mine's gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh snap, da police up in here . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> da possum there? Group showers?




Not real sure who originated this, but it sure makes me giggle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Guess Nic got tired of babysitting this place, hired Ruger...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 19, 2019)

That ole swamper is like an Indian. He slips in and out and you never know he’s about.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ya'll watch out for that tomahawk from the swamper. I've been hit by it a time or two.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That ole swamper is like an Indian. He slips in and out and you never know he’s about.


He got the stealth mode.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 19, 2019)

This curly headed Irish boy knows what blues is  about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2019)

Been a privileged member here since '07, been on the same job for over 32 yrs. don't much like changes, but here they come. Like everything else, time will tell/


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2019)

What’d I’d miss?


----------



## cramer (Jul 20, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Good mornin Cramer


----------



## cramer (Jul 20, 2019)

Good morning Ruger.
where's  everyone  at ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> What’d I’d miss?





cramer said:


> Good morning





Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin Cramer



Look at the newly appointed deputy welcoming cramer but not lagrangedave


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

morning cramer and ShineyStarWearer


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been a privileged member here since '07, been on the same job for over 32 yrs. don't much like changes, but here they come. Like everything else, time will tell/



I hear you bro.
You and I joined GON the same year.
I did 21 years in the military.
Finally settled into a job for 15 years, thought I was home.They went bankrupt and it’s been change sense then.
Not much fun, hoping this job last until I make my final exit.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Good mornin G.....is Dave still up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin G.....is Dave still up?



probably just quitting.   I think he is still on the work from close of a business until it opens back up as he remodels unless he has changed jobs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Make sense they do it after hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

What’s on the agenda today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Treating bee hives for mites and mowing if it dries out enough.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

What is on your to-do list?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mowing as well, I’ll edge and weedeat waiting on the grass to dry.

The wife downloaded the Yellowstone series, we’re supposed to watch a show or two of that together around dinner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I hear you bro.
> You and I joined GON the same year.
> I did 21 years in the military.
> Finally settled into a job for 15 years, thought I was home.They went bankrupt and it’s been change sense then.
> Not much fun, hoping this job last until I make my final exit.



Moderating  is a tough job, worse  than that is the tax bracket it will throw you into now .
You're  going to need some write offs for sure, but Elfii  will make sure to keep  the  lights on.

Congrats  - don't  taze me bro


----------



## cramer (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

cramer said:


> Moderating  is a tough job, worse  than that is the tax bracket it will throw you into now .
> You're  going to need some write offs for sure, but Elfii  will make sure to keep  the  lights on.
> 
> Congrats  - don't  taze me bro



Yeah Elfiii said use of the corporate jet won’t be an issue.
Writing off the fishing and hunting gear as a biz expense we’re working on.



Good morning Swampy


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yeah Elfiii said use of the corporate jet won’t be an issue.
> Writing off the fishing and hunting gear as a biz expense we’re working on.
> 
> 
> ...


Mng,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

We working days now. Checking on job site then fishing. Thanks gobble.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Cary.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> We working days now. Checking on job site then fishing. Thanks gobble.


Mng buds,,,,eyes back good,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dang Dave sorry......mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

SwampY


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dave I think I’m going to have to yield and have the surgery.
Glare at night is getting awful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning y'all

Ruger, you dun made it to the major leagues!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all
> 
> Ruger, you dun made it to the major leagues!



Good mornin Blood...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin Blood...


Morning Brother


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

Surgery 4 times to fix eyes. Do it. Blind ain’t no fun. Cataract is simple compared to glocauma surgery. Eyes fine now Cary.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Surgery 4 times to fix eyes. Do it. Blind ain’t no fun. Cataract is simple compared to glocauma surgery. Eyes fine now Cary.



Thanks, my commute is in the day time now. Dont want to face commute in the dark this winter facing all this glare.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Surgery 4 times to fix eyes. Do it. Blind ain’t no fun. Cataract is simple compared to glocauma surgery. Eyes fine now Cary.



I`m gonna have to get my cataracts removed or I`ll be blinder`n a bat. 

Mornin`,  folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Surgery 4 times to fix eyes. Do it. Blind ain’t no fun. Cataract is simple compared to glocauma surgery. Eyes fine now Cary.


Good to hear,,,,where you fishing today,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice make an obsidian blade for the doctor.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna have to get my cataracts removed or I`ll be blinder`n a bat.
> 
> Mornin`,  folks.


Just another reason to let me come help out during deer season!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Nice make an obsidian blade for the doctor.




Every time I`ve had a surgery, I`ve offered to make prismatic obsidian blades for the doctors. I`ve still got some obsidian in my stone pile.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

Was going to cocoa  beach pier but mama is tired of driving. Huge pond next to room. Going to try fly rod and flukes.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

And I’ve still got one of your obsidian heads.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

My dad is coming to visit today. Think I will take him to the train/civil war museum in Kennesaw.
Better go see it before the left wingers have it bulldozed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just another reason to let me come help out during deer season!




You wouldn`t believe the bucks around here this year. Some of these deer I`m seeing are are something to behold.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Near vision started going in my 40s.
Floaters showed up in my 50s.
Now cataracts in my 60s.
I can find deer, they still got a sportin chance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You wouldn`t believe the bucks around here this year. Some of these deer I`m seeing are are something to behold.


I'm jealous!
I'm hunting with a recurve I bought off of Sawtooth back a few months ago. First time hunting with one so I'm not going to be picky .... What ever gets close enough is the way I see it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> And I’ve still got one of your obsidian heads.




I`d like to see a picture of it if you can post one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm jealous!
> I'm hunting with a recurve I bought off of Sawtooth back a few months ago. First time hunting with one so I'm not going to be picky .... What ever gets close enough is the way I see it!




Dendy and I only live about 20 miles apart. Nothing really between us but farms and plantations.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m in Florida. I’ll send you one when I get back home. I got it on the trade blanket at War II. You got a bait caster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m in Florida. I’ll send you one when I get back home. I got it on the trade blanket at War II. You got a bait caster.




I still have it too. I`ve had to give up all my baitcasters though. Arthritis done got so bad I can`t control the backlash anymore. Shame too because one of my Swedish Ambassadeurs is about 55 years old now. And still good as new.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have it too. I`ve had to give up all my baitcasters though. Arthritis done got so bad I can`t control the backlash anymore. Shame too because one of my Swedish Ambassadeurs is about 55 years old now. And still good as new.



That’s what I learned to baitcast on, great reels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Batjack (Jul 20, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mornin Bat....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> And I’ve still got one of your obsidian heads.




Oh, hold on to it, Dave, because it might be worth something now that I can`t make em anymore. I heard that the knife Little Jimmy Dickens got from me might end up in the Country Music Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Ol Abu Garcia Ambassadeur was my first bait caster also, unfortunately I don’t still have mine. I had it for years though


----------



## Batjack (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Abu Garcia Ambassadeur was my first bait caster also, unfortunately I don’t still have mine. I had it for years though


Still using my 5000 and 6000.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Wife left the chicken coop open last night.   

Luckily we did not lose any birds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife left the chicken coop open last night.
> 
> Luckily we did not lose any birds.




If that happened here we probably wouldn`t have any chickens left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If that happened here we probably wouldn`t have any chickens left.



Luckily it was just the door to the nesting boxes and none of the birds flew out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Off topic:

Nic, does Water Oak make for a good walking stick? I’ve got one I’m currently in the rough stages of cleaning up for one and dang if the bark on that thing is tough to remove. It had already been seasoned(dried) though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife left the chicken coop open last night.
> 
> Luckily we did not lose any birds.



Whewww!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww!



Yep when it rains it pours.

Speaking of which gauge says over an inch yesterday.   Wife did not empty it when she checked two days ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep when it rains it pours.
> 
> Speaking of which gauge says over an inch yesterday.   Wife did not empty it when she checked two days ago.


Got some rain this AM,,,,needed it too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2019)

BTW,mng GW,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jul 20, 2019)

G's wife wants him to get her one of them  old  fashioned  fox  furs to wear around her neck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

cramer said:


> G's wife wants him to get her one of them  old  fashioned  fox  furs to wear around her neck



Plus he needs a coon tail hat!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Later folks, got the edging done.
Need to weed eat and mow before the rain blows back in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Later folks, got the edging done.
> Need to weed eat and mow before the rain blows back in.



I’m in limbo at the moment pondering my “to do’s” in order of importance.

Have a good one, Ruger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Nic, does Water Oak make for a good walking stick? I’ve got one I’m currently in the rough stages of cleaning up for one and dang if the bark on that thing is tough to remove. It had already been seasoned(dried) though.




Yes it does. My walking stick and both of my walking canes are water oak. It`s tough, durable, and will last a lifetime. I trust it to support my weight, and they make a terrible weapon that is hid in plain sight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes it does. My walking stick and both of my walking canes are water oak. It`s tough, durable, and will last a lifetime. I trust it to support my weight, and they make a terrible weapon that is hid in plain sight.



Great, I reckon just getting the bark off of it should’ve been evidence of what you described. 

It’s very solid, straight, and sturdy.

Thank you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

With all these clouds and no wind it will sure take a while before the grass dries out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Btw, I’ve already worked up 2 dripping wet sweats just cleaning the bark and branch nubs off of it, and I’m not even half done yet. Fixin to work up another one too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With all these clouds and no wind it will sure take a while before the grass dries out.



My weedeating is done. I’m fearful of waiting too long for it to dry. It’s overcast and likely to rain again later this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With all these clouds and no wind it will sure take a while before the grass dries out.



You got that right, I’ve had to bite the bullet a couple times recently and mow it damp. Then went back and ran over it after the Sun dried it out later on. I really don’t like doing that though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My weedeating is done. I’m fearful of waiting too long for it to dry. It’s overcast and likely to rain again later this afternoon.



I'm going to agree with you there. I looked at the radar a bit ago and it's definitely on your doorstep up that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Dendy and I only live about 20 miles apart. Nothing really between us but farms and plantations.


Sounds like heaven! After my daughter graduates HS me and the wife plan on moving. I got to get to an area where there is way more dirt roads than paved roads. 
Our current location is just about as good as it gets considering we live so close to ATL.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Great, I reckon just getting the bark off of it should’ve been evidence of what you described.
> 
> It’s very solid, straight, and sturdy.
> 
> Thank you!




Here`s mine that I made. All three out of vine scarred water oak. Twisted grain makes them even stronger. The walking stick is for walking and hunting in the woods. It also serves as a shooting rest since I purposely made it a little taller than my shoulder height. It is completely unadorned except for the handgrips I cut in it. The shorter walking canes are for town use. The left one stays in my truck and the right one stays in The Redhead`s truck. That way I always have one on hand. All three get a yearly wipedown with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Got 2 momma does in the yard. Both have twins with spots still on them.  Good to see them babies surviving! 
The one doe will be easy to recognize as she has a hooked snout. I named her Barbra Streisand ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 20, 2019)

Dandy looking weapons Nic. Do you finish yours off with broken glass?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Got 2 momma does in the yard. Both have twins with spots still on them.  Good to see them babies surviving!
> The one doe will be easy to recognize as she has a hooked snout. I named her Barbra Streisand ?


We got a nanny with 3 youngens hanging around here. Saw one of them just born. Could barely walk. Now they got spots and are keeping mama busy. FUN to watch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got a nanny with 3 youngens hanging around here. Saw one of them just born. Could barely walk. Now they got spots and are keeping mama busy. FUN to watch.


They are fun to watch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

@mrs. hornet22. Y'all going to the blast?


----------



## Batjack (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like heaven! After my daughter graduates HS me and the wife plan on moving. I got to get to an area where there is way more dirt roads than paved roads.
> Our current location is just about as good as it gets considering we live so close to ATL.


I remember when there wasn't but one gravel road went through that whole area you live in. Lot of deer in there back then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> @mrs. hornet22. Y'all going to the blast?



Is that this weekend?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

I only have a small area left to mow.
However., the heat chased on to the porch for a cool off.
That heat is rough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Dandy looking weapons Nic. Do you finish yours off with broken glass?




No, but when I put the finishing touches on the boat paddles I make, I use a flint flake. And the primary tool I use is a drawknife owned by my Great Grandfather that he got around 1875.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, but when I put the finishing touches on the boat paddles I make, I use a flint flake. And the primary tool I use is a drawknife owned by my Great Grandfather that he got around 1875.



I’ve got a draw knife, just curious as to how are you holding the walking stick while using it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I only have a small area left to mow.
> However., the heat chased on to the porch for a cool off.
> That heat is rough.



It’s done got plum hot outchere!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Time for a big insulated tumbler of sweet tea - lemonade mix.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

I’ve got one area of grass I did not mow. It didn’t need it when I mowed the rest, now it does after the rain I got. ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Think I’ll go run over it before it brews up something possibly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got a draw knife, just curious as to how are you holding the walking stick while using it?



I only use the drawknife on boat paddles and tipi poles, Chief. On the walking sticks and canes, I use my pocketknife to remove the bark.

When using the drawknife on boat paddles, I cut the wood a little too long. This allows me to sit on a  stool, place one end of it on the ground and the other end in the center of my chest. I then lean into it to steady it as I use the drawknife to shape it.

I`m in the process of making a shaving horse to make all that easier, especially when making ax and tomahawk handles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> @mrs. hornet22. Y'all going to the blast?


Not this year. When is it? If it's not next weekend, drive bout 23 miles NE and come jump in da pool. We MIGHT be out of town next weekend?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

Went and got my new glasses ajusted. I aint neva had scprit. glasses. This is GON take some getting used to. Went for out weekly appetizer and drank in that place that knows our name.  Got a hasbrown casserole fixed and ready to cook for suppa. Fixin to float in the pool and watch the rest of the Open. Next is the Breeders cup.  Love me some horse racin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I only use the drawknife on boat paddles and tipi poles, Chief. On the walking sticks and canes, I use my pocketknife to remove the bark.
> 
> When using the drawknife on boat paddles, I cut the wood a little too long. This allows me to sit on a  stool, place one end of it on the ground and the other end in the center of my chest. I then lean into it to steady it as I use the drawknife to shape it.
> 
> I`m in the process of making a shaving horse to make all that easier, especially when making ax and tomahawk handles.



Ahhhh, I got you! I did wind up using my pocket knife though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Afternoon all, my weekend to work.  Please let there be AC...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I remember when there wasn't but one gravel road went through that whole area you live in. Lot of deer in there back then.


I remember that too


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, my weekend to work.  Please let there be AC...



Dang, I hope so Quack, that heat flat chased me onto the porch this afternoon. It’s brutal!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not this year. When is it? If it's not next weekend, drive bout 23 miles NE and come jump in da pool. We MIGHT be out of town next weekend?????


Next weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that this weekend?


Next weekend


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next is the Breeders cup.  Love me some horse racin.




“I am a great champion; when I ran the ground shook and the sky opened and mere mortals parted the way to victory, and I met my owner in the winners circle where he put a blanket of flowers on my back”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Next weekend



You making it a family thing bro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You making it a family thing bro?


They will most likely want to go. You going?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

I might be able to pull it off if next weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I might be able to pull it off if next weekend.


Keep me posted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> “I am a great champion; when I ran the ground shook and the sky opened and mere mortals parted the way to victory, and I met my owner in the winners circle where he put a blanket of flowers on my back”


That's beautiful. Horse racing has to be my favorite sport next to UGA feetsball. It's postponed due to the heat in New Jersey. I'm just happy they taking care of the horses.  Horse racing is one of the things me and my mama loved. We watched every Kentucky Derby together. Good memories.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

The boss says we’re going to the Derby, we shall see.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Mowed what I could with the gas in the mower.   Had over a 1/2 tank and I thought that would be enough but it was on E and a dark cloud was sprinkling on me so I headed to the house for another ice cold coke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's beautiful. Horse racing has to be my favorite sport next to UGA feetsball. It's postponed due to the heat in New Jersey. I'm just happy they taking care of the horses.



97° @ the Park.

Never mind the spectators


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They will most likely want to go. You going?



Never been but considering it this year.   I'll see what develops.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 20, 2019)

Here. Accounted For.
Running up my post count, just like erryee body else.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mowed what I could with the gas in the mower.   Had over a 1/2 tank and I thought that would be enough but it was on E and a dark cloud was sprinkling on me so I headed to the house for another ice cold coke.



Yep, went ahead and mowed that one area that I “thought” didn’t need it. Glad I did, I was wrong especially after that soaking we got the other day. 

Daggum having to mow about every 4 days right now and still having to go back over clippings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Here. Accounted For.
> Running up my post count, just like erryee body else.?



Sometimes I post to myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes I post to myself.



No you don’t!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No you don’t!



Stop it!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

You are absolutely Jeff FAFA....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Stop it!



You better respond to this post


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Is there any good eats around the Blast?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Is there any good eats around the Blast?



Uncle Jack's Meathouse


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

They have a bacon appetizer


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.unclejacksmeathouseduluth.com/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> They have a bacon appetizer



Bacon fried bacon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> You better respond to this post



Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!



Thanks buds,,,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks Possum, that’s my kinds place!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2019)

It's good eats...I work just a couple of miles from there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Thanks buds,,,,,,



You got it buds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> https://www.unclejacksmeathouseduluth.com/



Menu looks good there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Be great place for beer and eats after the blast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Be great place for beer and eats after the blast.



Reckon they’d put up with some biscuit tossing?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

They’d get over it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

My normal load of grass clippings is 4.5 bags, got 8 today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

1st Blast I attended was down in Macon. I was a relatively New member and hadn’t really met but maybe a couple people.

Anyway, went to the Blast and met a bunch of folks. Met Nic there for the first time with NugeFan and someone else at their Knapping booth. I bet Nic won’t remember.

Well, a big group of us went to a Cracker Barrel for lunch and took up a whole room just about. We all got seated and Jag and I were seated with folks in about the middle of the room. Some were starting to receive their orders and many weren’t yet. I don’t remember who it was, but someone got their meal and Tennessee Girl all the way @ the other side of the room asked if she could have a hot biscuit. Next thing you know the fellow that got his meal just chunked a biscuit all the way across the room to TN girl, and in the blink of an eye Jag threw his long arm up in the air and single handily snatched that biscuit and ate it. The room broke out in laughter.

And that wasn’t the end of the escapades of Jag that day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Jag's one of a kind, don't forget his Heisman jump at Hamburg . . not sure where he got that idea from..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon they’d put up with some biscuit tossing?



Probably better than someone tossing their cookies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay, is the Blast worth the 1+ hour drive?   Are there deals to be had or is this just a look and see event? 

Granted if several drivelers were going that would be a bonus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jag's one of a kind, don't forget his Heisman jump at Hamburg . . not sure where he got that idea from..



That was freaking hilarious! I thought H22 was gonna have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

He definitely cleared the hurdle that night Quack. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay, is the Blast worth the 1+ hour drive?   Are there deals to be had or is this just a look and see event?
> 
> Granted if several drivelers were going that would be a bonus.



Ummm, if you know what you are in the market for, not just browsing....maybe so.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never been but considering it this year.   I'll see what develops.


Come on down and go Saturday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay, is the Blast worth the 1+ hour drive?   Are there deals to be had or is this just a look and see event?
> 
> Granted if several drivelers were going that would be a bonus.



I haven’t been to the one up here. The one in Macon was lots of look, buy a little. I bought a sling and a pot call at one before.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No you don’t!





Jeff C. said:


> Stop it!


You remind me of me. Sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 1st Blast I attended was down in Macon. I was a relatively New member and hadn’t really met but maybe a couple people.
> 
> Anyway, went to the Blast and met a bunch of folks. Met Nic there for the first time with NugeFan and someone else at their Knapping booth. I bet Nic won’t remember.
> 
> ...


I think that's the first we went to. When it came up here the good folks quit coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

A'ight, I'm a fan of yard ornaments to some degree, or maybe use it for something else besides firewood.

What do y'all think about this ol dead Purple leaf Plum I'm thinking about turning into a yard ornament. I'm thinking cut most of the top out(not shown) and clean all of the bark off of it exposing all that gnarly growth and color all over it. Then coating it with a preservative(water proofer) and find a place and purpose for it somewhere.

It's solid as a rock when I kick on it. I hate to think what it's going to do to the chain on my chainsaw when I start cutting it. I bet sparks fly. Took me a couple hours to skin that bark off.

Pay no mind to my pet ferret.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that's the first we went to. When it came up here the good folks quit coming.



It was, and I briefly met y'all. I boogied real quick because that bunch I was referring to were leaving and I didn't know where that Cracker Barrel was. I apologize for that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on down and go Saturday.



That would be up from Newton County.    If I go I might go on to the mountains to fish on Sunday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that's the first we went to. When it came up here the good folks quit coming.



Long way for folks down south.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Also, I transplanted that tree from my other Granddaddy's yard to here about 33 years ago. I have no idea why it grew like that, it looked totally normal as a small tree when I transplanted it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He definitely cleared the hurdle that night Quack.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, if you know what you are in the market for, not just browsing....maybe so.



Not really in the market for anything but always have a that would be nice list in the back of the mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Green beans w/peas, okra both fresh from the garden and jalapeño cornbread


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Green beans w/peas, okra both fresh from the garden and jalapeño cornbread



Gonna be Shepherds Pie here with sliced fresh cantaloupe and a raw"Big Chili" chili pepper from the garden.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be Shepherds Pie here with sliced fresh cantaloupe and a raw"Big Chili" chili pepper from the garden.



To avoid the potato/carbohydrates topping I have read about using califlower and might try it next time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Sweating like a runaway slave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

I`m so full of fresh fried mullet, cheese grits, and hush puppies, I`m about to founder. 

That all you can eat restaurant might lock the door next time they see me drive up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Like that tree Chief !!!  Thinking mebbe you should bury half white wall tires down the drive way  . .  hehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m so full of fresh fried mullet, cheese grits, and hush puppies, I`m about to founder.
> 
> That all you can eat restaurant might lock the door next time they see me drive up.




I've seen you eat, and I can believe it !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 1st Blast I attended was down in Macon. I was a relatively New member and hadn’t really met but maybe a couple people.
> 
> Anyway, went to the Blast and met a bunch of folks. Met Nic there for the first time with NugeFan and someone else at their Knapping booth. I bet Nic won’t remember.
> 
> ...




Yessir, I remember. That was Bam Bam with us that day. GON donated me a booth every year they had it in Macon. We had some good times, especially building fires inside.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

This fella is a friend of mine I worked with in Greensboro. Hadn’t seen him in a bit, glad he is still at it. I sat in many clubs to listen to this young man.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 20, 2019)

Well, the pond aught to be full in the morning. Coming some more of a t-boomer here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweating like a runaway slave.





I reckon your hope went down the drain when you walked in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon your hope went down the drain when you walked in.




Felt like somebody slapped me when I walked in, mining operations down , not much to do.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Is there any good eats around the Blast?


There is a good greek rest at discover mills.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Name?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Name?


The Greek restaurant at discover mills.I don,t know ruger,my wife meets some friends there once a month.I will find out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

I can do damage on gyros and souvlaki.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2019)

@blood on the ground , dedicated to that 7MM MAG.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Wakey wakey . .


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Morn'n Folks. Just a drive by today, if the rain will hold off for a few hours this morning I'm gonna try and sorelip a few fish at the pond.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Good morning folks......stormed here last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Morning fellas !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

You roasted there bro...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You roasted there bro...




Not too bad last night, 76 right now.  Bathroom's still not fixed either.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah.....storms blew in here about 8PM with cool wind. I did some porch sitting last night and enjoyed it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Headed out for a bit.....later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger grab a togo cup

Morning quack and best of 1313


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,you too Quack,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

SwampY morn


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mng GW,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2019)

Good morning Ruger, Gobblin , Cmp1  
dog sitting  my son's  black shepherd  pup
he's  almost as big as Diesel.
thanks for  the  coffee  G  
gotta clean up a mess b4  Diesel's mom gets up


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2019)

Sweet dreams Quack


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jul 21, 2019)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

how-d cramer and eli


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Stoopid bird dog done opened up the back screen door and tore up a bag of trash, seeing how Dawn decided she was gonna nurse this mutt back to health, I ain't fooling with it. I did however leave her a note . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid bird dog done opened up the back screen door and tore up a bag of trash, seeing how Dawn decided she was gonna nurse this mutt back to health, I ain't fooling with it. I did however leave her a note . .


That'll go over good,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> That'll go over good,,,,




Well after working 12hrs I'm really not in the mood, especially after I asked her to quit feeding the dog.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well after working 12hrs I'm really not in the mood, especially after I asked her to quit feeding the dog.


Is the AC fixed yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

She is still feeding the dog--trash.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow Drivelers this morning.

I'm back home from my week-long vacation spent with my Daughter and Son-in-Law that was also filled with great times with my close friends from Kentucky and Missouri.  Even though, I hadn't played golf since my vacation of July 2018, thankfully, I was able to play with them for 5 straight days in that blistering 95° -100 ° heat and the 96 % humidity of Florida and I was blessed that I didn't have any problem with my right knee and foot.  We all had to drink massive amounts of Gatorade and water just to stay hydrated each day. 

And speaking of Gators...............It was so hot that the Gators in several of the lakes and ponds also had to drink "GATOR-ADE"  just to stay alive !!!!   


I'm including a few photos from this past week and as you can see, there are lots of gators in the lakes and ponds through-out the property.




Also, I included a photo of one of my best golf shots which was on the  #10 hole of the Arnold Palmer Designed Legends Golf Course which turned out to be an easy "birdie" for me after hitting a 140 yard second shot across the lake to only about 3 feet from the hole.   LOOK CLOSE AND ZOOM IN ON THE BALL !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice shot,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Is the AC fixed yet?




Nosir, toilet either . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Welcome home Sockbro !!!  Awesome shot !!!  Drive fo sho, putt fo dough !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nosir, toilet either . .


Dang,taken forever on the AC,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Sockbro !!!  Awesome shot !!!  Drive fo sho, putt fo dough !!!



I WAS DANG GLAD TO BE ABLE TO PLAY AND WAS SURPRISED THAT IT REALLY DIDN'T HURT MY KNEE TOO MUCH.


OH, BY THE WAY, I SENT THE DOG-CATCHER OVER YOUR WAY IN HOPES THAT "MUTT" WOULD SOON BE RE-LOCATED TO ANOTHER LOCATION DOWN ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN AREA OF GEORGIA !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang,taken forever on the AC,,,,




4 weeks and counting.  Feel sorry for my day shift bro's, least it cools down some at night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I WAS DANG GLAD TO BE ABLE TO PLAY AND WAS SURPRISED THAT IT REALLY DIDN'T HURT MY KNEE TOO MUCH.
> 
> 
> OH, BY THE WAY, I SENT THE DOG-CATCHER OVER YOUR WAY IN HOPES THAT "MUTT" WOULD SOON BE RE-LOCATED TO ANOTHER LOCATION DOWN ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN AREA OF GEORGIA !!!!!




You know Dawn somewhat, she'd send me off before a stray.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I WAS DANG GLAD TO BE ABLE TO PLAY AND WAS SURPRISED THAT IT REALLY DIDN'T HURT MY KNEE TOO MUCH.
> 
> 
> OH, BY THE WAY, I SENT THE DOG-CATCHER OVER YOUR WAY IN HOPES THAT "MUTT" WOULD SOON BE RE-LOCATED TO ANOTHER LOCATION DOWN ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN AREA OF GEORGIA !!!!!



Like keebs or Nic need a stray.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh and welcome back EE

btw it looks like a golf ball when I zoomed in.   At least it wasn't pink.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh and welcome back EE
> 
> btw it looks like a golf ball when I zoomed in.   At least it wasn't pink.




Well according to my Sockbro, his balls don't turn blue either...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well according to my Sockbro, his balls don't turn blue either...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2019)

?whadeyemiss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Welcome back Mike!

You gon be busy sock washing for the next couple days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well according to my Sockbro, his balls don't turn blue either...



He’s puttin for dough!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well according to my Sockbro, his balls don't turn blue either...



Well this past week, I have been feeling kind of "blue".    I have really missed my blonde lady friend and she and I will be enjoying spending some quality time sometimes during the next 4 days now.  She and I did get to talk several times this past week and I was able to see her pretty face on video as she made me wish that she was there on vacation with me.  I think that I might even go back to Florida in November and take her with with me this time BEFORE I give the place to my daughter and complete the deed transfer.

I am looking forward to this coming Tuesday for sure !!!!!  Might be 8.5 on the Rickter scale !!!


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2019)

EE , there weren't  any rental agencies  in FL?


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nosir, toilet either . .


Dang, you did dump the bucket b4  ewe left ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

I gotz to crash 'fo I get reprimanded/banded.   Good day friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

Like your daughter won't let you use it after the transfer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

What to do today? 

Like I don’t have umpteen things that I could go do.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2019)

Chief, I am with you.   Did a few small things this morning but just can't find the motivation to really jump on anything else.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mornin gents....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2019)

Looked outside ... From where I am it looks like terrible weather to be outdoors! Hot, humid and sunny! 
Think I will hit the couch?


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> ?whadeyemiss?


Oh, just a little bit of this..



And a touch of that...



A good morning made better by Ruger show'n up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Spent a few hours on Bat’s pond before the cloud cover blew out. Overcast, light breeze, plum tolerable.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Oh, just a little bit of this..
> 
> View attachment 976827
> 
> ...


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Looked outside ... From where I am it looks like terrible weather to be outdoors! Hot, humid and sunny!
> Think I will hit the couch?


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

77 deg here,42 % humidity,,,,sunny with a nice breeze,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Oh, just a little bit of this..
> 
> View attachment 976827
> 
> ...


Crickets and wigglers?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Could use one of your mugs this AM,,,,Back is bothering me a bit,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,



Martin’s biscuits, fish biting, good conversation, not a bad way way to spend the first couple hours of the day.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Martin’s biscuits, fish biting, good conversation, not a bad way way to spend the first couple hours of the day.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Could use one of your mugs this AM,,,,Back is bothering me a bit,,,,


On the second now..my back got to tell'n me it needed a little more "oil" about the time the fish got lock jaw.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Swampy, you need to get a big stick go down to the VA and do a Buford Pusser on them, fix this!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy, you need to get a big stick go down to the VA and do a Buford Pusser on them, fix this!


There is a surgery I could get,,,,but would probably be worse,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> There is a surgery I could get,,,,but would probably be worse,,,,


I know what you mean there...there's one for my back.. but everyone I know that's had it ended up in worse shape...just ain't go'n there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I know what you mean there...there's one for my back.. but everyone I know that's had it ended up in worse shape...just ain't go'n there.


The surgery I could get,,,,they litterly wire your shoulder blade to your ribs,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Could definitely use a mug about now,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The surgery I could get,,,,they litterly wire your shoulder blade to your ribs,,,,


Mine has to do with squirt'n "concrete" in between the lumbar veribre where the disk are missing.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Could definitely use a mug about now,,,,


Well you ain't get'n mine! Send someone to get you one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> 77 deg here,42 % humidity,,,,sunny with a nice breeze,,,,


When does the fall season start showing itself up that way? We really don't cool off down here (usually) until 2nd half of October.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Well you ain't get'n mine! Send someone to get you one.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Mine has to do with squirt'n "concrete" in between the lumbar veribre where the disk are missing.


I have one disc compressed,,,,but that isn't bothering me,,,,it's my rhomboid muscles that support my shoulder blade,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

It’s a decision for sure. Those old fiberglass helmets weighted about 12-16 lbs before we got composite helmets. Too many high G turns took its toll. Yes, it’s not 100% percent but the relief was worth it. Just need a Nuero doc  no ortho.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> When does the fall season start showing itself up that way? We really don't cool off down here (usually) until 2nd half of October.


3rd week of Sept,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s a decision for sure. Those old fiberglass helmets weighted about 12-16 lbs before we got composite helmets. Too many high G turns took its toll. Yes, it’s not 100% percent but the relief was worth it. Just need a Nuero doc  no ortho.
> 
> View attachment 976833


Mines a nerve issue with the muscles,,,,Botox helps,,,,but still,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I have one disc compressed,,,,but that isn't bothering me,,,,it's my rhomboid muscles that support my shoulder blade,,,,


Ever tried wearing a "figure 8"?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

So


Cmp1 said:


> Mines a nerve issue with the muscles,,,,Botox helps,,,,but still,,,,



Sorry, to hear that. I found my own doc, got him approved.
Outcome isn’t perfect but worth it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Ever tried wearing a "figure 8"?


Nope,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nope,,,,


I, just from having busted up shoulders (at diff. times) know that the only ease I had was one of those. It pulls the weight up so that the base of your neck carries it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

When I get down,I'm gonna take a liking to mugs,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When I get down,I'm gonna take a liking to mugs,,,,


As long as you can still pick one up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I, just from having busted up shoulders (at diff. times) know that the only ease I had was one of those. It pulls the weight up so that the base of your neck carries it.


I'll look into them,thanks,,,,I got an injection a little higher up this last time,,,,normally right around the right shoulder blade,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> As long as you can still pick one up.


No lie,,,,it's hard for me to pick up a 44oz soda with my right arm,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No lie,,,,it's hard for me to pick up a 44oz soda with my right arm,,,,


Turn the lid around and drink left handed on a mug.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Turn the lid around and drink left handed on a mug.


Yep,,,,if I could only cast left handed,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Dang, y'all makin me sore!


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yep,,,,if I could only cast left handed,,,,


Well....if those are the "only" two things you have to re-learn...consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Well....if those are the "only" two things you have to re-learn...consider yourself lucky.


Lost all my upper body mass,,,,when you see me,,,,you'll laugh,,,,I do,,,,????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2019)

This helped the boy out. He is pain free. Just can't bend over at the waist. And it straightened him out so well, one leg is a bit shorter than the other. Thus the hip surgery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, y'all makin me sore!




That`s for sure and for certain! Makes my pains trivial.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s for sure and for certain! Makes my pains trivial.


O.K. New subject....How are the fish bite'n Nic?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

I read the guys article on mega bass popper. Went checked on the price. First one I lost I’d be worthless in tears the rest of the day.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I read the guys article on mega bass popper. Went checked on the price. First one I lost I’d be worthless in tears the rest of the day.


Yeah..losing 3.00 on bugs..no problem and good fun...losing 30.00 on one bite..not gonna happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> O.K. New subject....How are the fish bite'n Nic?




Fishing was good up till last week here around the house. Now all my water is high and muddy. the last couple of times I`ve been to Seminole I was too busy to fish. They`re biting good down there, and also biting good in St Joe and Apalachicola Bay. As soon as I get a week free from seeing doctors we`ll be headed to the Coast with the big boat. Gonna have to be careful though, good many manatees are around right now.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Fishing was good up till last week here around the house. Now all my water is high and muddy. the last couple of times I`ve been to Seminole I was too busy to fish. They`re biting good down there, and also biting good in St Joe and Apalachicola Bay. As soon as I get a week free from seeing doctors we`ll be headed to the Coast with the big boat. Gonna have to be careful though, good many manatees are around right now.


Yeah..seen too many sea cows with "tell tell" scars across their backs while diving with them. Have fun and catch "us" some fish any ways.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I read the guys article on mega bass popper. Went checked on the price. First one I lost I’d be worthless in tears the rest of the day.


I thought 6.99 for my Yamamoto was high,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Think I just saw a young black racer just a little bit ago. Ol neighbor buddy was walking off my porch and jumped a tad when he saw a snake just off the steps as he was leaving. I went to investigate it and that was one of the fastest snakes I've ever seen close up.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I just saw a young black racer just a little bit ago. Ol neighbor buddy was walking off my porch and jumped a tad when he saw a snake just off the steps as he was leaving. I went to investigate it and that was one of the fastest snakes I've ever seen close up.


They're called "racers" for a reason.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I thought 6.99 for my Yamamoto was high,,,,


Had a feller tell me once "If you don't want to loose it...DON'T put it in the water." I haven't spent more  than $3.00 on a bait since.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Go ahead buy 4-5 colors.....

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Megabass_Pop_Max/descpage-MBPM.html


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Had a feller tell me once "If you don't want to loose it...DON'T put it in the water." I haven't spent more  than $3.00 on a bait since.


Hurt my feelings when I lost a .50 float this morning....hurt more knowing it cost $2.50 to replace it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> They're called "racers" for a reason.



I've never seen one that close up, and he wasn't going to let me get any closer. I saw big one going across the pasture while I was bush hogging once, blew my mind. I had heard how when they really get going wide open how they'll raise their head as they are gettin it. It was weird how it's head would rise up out the tall grass, go back down, rise back up, etc.,

I steered the tractor towards it, I wanted to see it closer. No chance, that thing was moving faster than me on the tractor. I don't think I could've jumped off the tractor and caught up with it.....amazingly fast.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've never seen one that close up, and he wasn't going to let me get any closer. I saw big one going across the pasture while I was bush hogging once, blew my mind. I had heard how when they really get going wide open how they'll raise their head as they are gettin it. It was weird how it's head would rise up out the tall grass, go back down, rise back up, etc.,
> 
> I steered the tractor towards it, I wanted to see it closer. No chance, that thing was moving faster than me on the tractor. I don't think I could've jumped off the tractor and caught up with it.....amazingly fast.


Yeah...head up and ..GOOOOONE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

This must have been the snake I brushed his tail off the little table on the porch the other night. When Ric got after it, that joker got off the porch so fast I didn't know which way it went.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Here`s what a 4 foot black racer will do to you. All I was doing was escorting it from the chicken pen to the field. Ungrateful varmint. Spent the next half hour pulling needle teeth out of my finger.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't really know any thing with legs that can catch one.....as a kid..IF we caught a "black snake" we knew it was a "indigo" because there wasn't no run'n down a racer.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what a 4 foot black racer will do to you. All I was doing was escorting it from the chicken pen to the field. Ungrateful varmint. Spent the next half hour pulling needle teeth out of my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976846


You just verified my ideas..YOU ARE DA MAN! Glad I never caught up to one now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

With all the rattlers Nic posts I’d be propagating Indigos if I lived down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what a 4 foot black racer will do to you. All I was doing was escorting it from the chicken pen to the field. Ungrateful varmint. Spent the next half hour pulling needle teeth out of my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976846




Yeah, they aren't very accommodating to humans.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> You just verified my ideas..YOU ARE DA MAN! Glad I never caught up to one now.




Lapse of judgement on my part. As I was toting it, it relaxed so I loosened my grip. Then it latched on, and I mean latched on. Bulldog style. I had to work its jaws loose and pry it off my finger. 

I almost made a fatal mistake with a fair size rattlesnake back in my catching and selling days. Anything 4 feet and under I got to where I didn`t need a hook. just make it mad so it would go into a coil, step right in the middle of the coil and make sure its head was under your boot sole, reach down and grab it by the neck. Worked good, and was fast and efficient. 

Until the day one twisted its head out from under my boot about the time I was grabbing it. That snake didn`t want to bite me, because she had me dead to rights. or maybe just confused, because instead of my hand or arm, she hit the boot. Angel was on my shoulder that day. I still think about that sometimes, and I can still see those events even though it was 43 years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> With all the rattlers Nic posts I’d be propagating Indigos if I lived down there.




Indigo is the most impressive snake I have ever personally witnessed in my life, bar none.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

This particular snake was the second most impressive.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm not scared of snakes,,,,but Nic has got guts,,,,they go there way,I'll go mine,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

This one takes a little time, but shows just how impressive the Indigo is in this video.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Jeff, I was watching that, so impressive..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Lapse of judgement on my part. As I was toting it, it relaxed so I loosened my grip. Then it latched on, and I mean latched on. Bulldog style. I had to work its jaws loose and pry it off my finger.
> 
> I almost made a fatal mistake with a fair size rattlesnake back in my catching and selling days. Anything 4 feet and under I got to where I didn`t need a hook. just make it mad so it would go into a coil, step right in the middle of the coil and make sure its head was under your boot sole, reach down and grab it by the neck. Worked good, and was fast and efficient.
> 
> Until the day one twisted its head out from under my boot about the time I was grabbing it. That snake didn`t want to bite me, because she had me dead to rights. or maybe just confused, because instead of my hand or arm, she hit the boot. *Angel was on my shoulder that day. *I still think about that sometimes, and I can still see those events even though it was 43 years ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2019)

H22 made his mama's chocolate chip cookies and we took the boy some. H22 put 1 cookie in a snack baggie and gave it to the boy. He knows his Dad too well. H22 went out to the car and got the BIG baggie. 
He's doing real well. didn't even use his cane today. His wife was kayaking. I know he woulda love to go. Maybe soon!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2019)

cramer said:


> EE , there weren't  any rental agencies  in FL?




Cramer, my Son-in-law was playing golf with me along with the other two friends on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and my Daughter was riding on the cart with him during this time.  SO I MIGHT BE CRAZY BUT I HAVE NOT TOLD MY  DAUGHTER EVERYTHING .........YET !!!  I HAVE BRIEFLY MENTIONED TO MY DAUGHTER THAT I HAD ANOTHER BLONDE LADY IN MY LIFE SOMEWHAT BUT I HAVEN'T TOLD HER ANY FURTHER DETAILS SO FAR.   WE ACTUALLY STAYED BUSY AND DID MOST EVERYTHING TOGETHER ON THIS VACATION WITH VERY LITTLE TIME FOR JUST ME.  





gobbleinwoods said:


> Like your daughter won't let you use it after the transfer?



After my wife died, it was REALLY TOUGH for my Daughter to accept my love for Teresa even after Teresa saved my life when I suffered a heart attack.   Thankfully, my Daughter realized that she wouldn't have a Dad anymore if it wasn't for Teresa calling me while I was having the heart attack and convincing me to get to the hospital immediately.  (OF COURSE, IT HELPED WHEN I ADVISED MY DAUGHTER THAT I WOULD NOT PAY A PENNY FOR HER WEDDING IF TERESA WAS NOT INVITED.)  IT TOOK THAT KIND OF THING FOR MY DAUGHTER TO REALLY REALIZE JUST WHAT A NICE PERSON THAT TERESA REALLY WAS.    AFTER THAT,  my Daughter and Teresa got along fine.  I did tell my Daughter that even after Teresa died, I still needed some companionship for my sanity.  However, I am not going to reveal all of the details yet about my blonde lady friend including her photos or even my Daughter meeting her and especially knowing  her age yet.    

 I REALLY DO LOVE spending time with my Daughter and Son-in-Law in doing whatever that we are doing and I refuse to let them pay for ANYTHING as long as I have the funds to pay for those things instead.   If I decide to visit Florida during the cooler months, I already know that it will STILL BE AS HAWT AS A FIRECRACKER ON THE 4TH OF JULY FOR ME !!!   There is NO reason to spoil that fact by letting my Daughter know any details as such.   For whatever reason, I have always liked "under-cover" rendezvous to not have EVERY detail known by ANY of my relatives.  I tend to live longer that way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> This one takes a little time, but shows just how impressive the Indigo is in this video.




Those Texas Indigo`s are nearly as impressive as ours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm not scared of snakes,,,,but Nic has got guts,,,,they go there way,I'll go mine,,,,




I forgot who it was now, big name outdoor writer, but he said two critters impressed him. Grizzly bears and eastern diamondback rattlesnakes. Because they would stand their ground and look you dead in the eye. 

I would add a 12+ foot alligator to that short list. along with the rattlesnake, I`ve been in a staredown with a couple, and nothing makes you feel like food more than a gator. They have no emotion at all. You`re just a piece of meat to them.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Still rather have 2 or 3  6 foot king snakes living here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have to find that pic of my brothers rattler, it’s in the size range.



Nicodemus said:


> This particular snake was the second most impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976847


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I forgot who it was now, big name outdoor writer, but he said two critters impressed him. Grizzly bears and eastern diamondback rattlesnakes. Because they would stand their ground and look you dead in the eye.
> 
> I would add a 12+ foot alligator to that short list. along with the rattlesnake, I`ve been in a staredown with a couple, and nothing makes you feel like food more than a gator. They have no emotion at all. You`re just a piece of meat to them.


You left out tom barn cats...maybe not a gater...but the biggest ego on the planet when it comes to a stare down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2019)

Afternoon !!  Buncha crippled up bro's...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I have to find that pic of my brothers rattler, it’s in the size range.




If I could have caught that snake alive it would have worth $700 to me. And I tried, but could not handle it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

I think the one brother killed is in like the top 10 in AR.
Let me see if it’s easy to find.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I could have caught that snake alive it would have worth $700 to me. And I tried, but could not handle it.


Ain't no way I'm steppin on a rattler,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Buncha crippled up bro's...



Hey, hey....I’m like my old Harley, lots of miles and held together by links.
But I start move out with style.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Ain't no way I'm steppin on a rattler,,,,


At least not on purpose,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Buncha crippled up bro's...


It's all in the mind. My boy got let go of the job of his dream that he went to school for because of his back. He found a new job that is totally different and is happier than a lark.
"If I am aware of my own limitations, then I can work towards overcoming them."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

I just love when my wife reorganizes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I just love when my wife reorganizes.



Ohhh Lord, don’t even get me started, I’d be your 1st banning victim.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhh Lord, don’t even get me started, I’d be your 1st banning victim.



The pic of my brother with the huge rattler is with my military pics.
They were in the guest room closet last I knew.  Nope not now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The pic of my brother with the huge rattler is with my military pics.
> They were in the guest room closet last I knew.  Nope not now.



Ohhh no big deal then, they’ll show up eventually. 

MizT rearranges the kitchen cabinets along with all the goodie snacks without my knowledge. 

I’m glad I’m not Blind. I’d hate to know I have to sniff out the goodies and open cabinets feeling around for a drinking glass because the one that she had them in right over the coffee pot, next to the sink and refrigerator, directly above the dishwasher was wasn’t working out for some unknown reason. 

Which one is it....rearrangement syndrome, or hide n seek disorder?


----------



## Batjack (Jul 21, 2019)

I got lucky....she hid and I didn't seek.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh we play that game as well. My kuerig coffee cups were in a canister next to the machine. That obviously made no sense. I wander into kitchen at 4AM no coffee to be found.  Start searching the kitchen half awake, 10 minutes later I find them neatly arranged in a drawer across the room from counter with machine. Yep, that makes sense. Put coffe back in canister!

I truly love her......but at 4 AM with no coffee........danger Will Robinson!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I got lucky....she hid and I didn't seek.



I got lucky.....

see reply to Ruger below.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oh we play that game as well. My kuerig coffee cups were in a canister next to the machine. That obviously made no sense. I wander into kitchen at 4AM no coffee to be found.  Start searching the kitchen half awake, 10 minutes later I find them neatly arranged in a drawer across the room from counter with machine. Yep, that makes sense. Put coffe back in canister!
> 
> I truly love her......but at 4 AM with no coffee........danger Will Robinson!



That’s tantamount grounds for divorce.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2019)

Now keep a straight face and don't laugh.............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2019)

OK, my fellow SLEEPYHEAD Drivelers.  It is time to get your butts out of bed and get your "game face" on, then eat a good breakfast of cheese grits, 3 scrambled eggs, a thick slice of ham or 4 pieces of bacon, along with two pieces of toast with Jam or Jelly, and then add a big round waffle with some melted butter and then add some maple syrup spread out all over it and then wash all of this down with two full cups of coffee and then add some Florida Orange Juice to top everything off !!!!!

Yep, that ought to do it !!!!!






Who am I kidding?????    Just do like me and eat a pack of Lance square peanut butter crackers, a Nature Valley Trail Mix Fruit & Nut energy bar, a small size Little Debbie Oatmeal pie along with a blueberry muffin and I washed all of that down with a bottle of Dasani water.  Yep, that is my everyday normal breakfast !!!!!   It gives me plenty of energy with a fairly low amount of sugar involved.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2019)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Chilly here this AM,,,,54 deg,,,,light wind,,,,high pressure,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

morning or mid morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Hiya.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey evabody. Hope you had a great weekend.
Gobblin,Thanks for the coffee.
What,d I miss?
Yesterday was 35 years my young bride had a lapse in judgement and married me.
I cooked her up some salmon and asparagus for suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hey evabody. Hope you had a great weekend.
> Gobblin,Thanks for the coffee.
> What,d I miss?
> Yesterday was 35 years my young bride had a lapse in judgement and married me.
> I cooked her up some salmon and asparagus for suppa.



Wow, congratulations Craka!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Good morning...


Congrats Craka....


----------



## redeli (Jul 22, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hey evabody. Hope you had a great weekend.
> Gobblin,Thanks for the coffee.
> What,d I miss?
> Yesterday was 35 years my young bride had a lapse in judgement and married me.
> I cooked her up some salmon and asparagus for suppa.


Congrats buds,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Most awesome Crackbro !!!  If you count all my marriages they total up to 'bout 30 yrs.. heehee


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hey evabody. Hope you had a great weekend.
> Gobblin,Thanks for the coffee.
> What,d I miss?
> Yesterday was 35 years my young bride had a lapse in judgement and married me.
> I cooked her up some salmon and asparagus for suppa.


Congrats!


Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning...
> 
> 
> Congrats Craka....


hhhmmmm, sumtin looks different hera................... OOOooohhhh, I see, we gots a new Sgt. in Arms here! Congrats!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone going to the Blast this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh, Goot Mornin!!
It be bad when you gotta come to work to get some rest!
The weekend started off great, even with Atl traffic, time with Lil Sis was fun and the topping to get to see Chief & Crew was the cream!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!
> 
> hhhmmmm, sumtin looks different hera................... OOOooohhhh, I see, we gots a new Sgt. in Arms here! Congrats!


Better be on your best behavior..He has da red button.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

I swear this phone posting is weird. 

After I posted good Mornin, the next post I saw was Crakajak’s post. 

It didn’t show Quacks post#323 and it does that often. 

Anyone else have that issue when phone posting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Oh, Goot Mornin!!
> It be bad when you gotta come to work to get some rest!
> The weekend started off great, even with Atl traffic, time with Lil Sis was fun and the topping to get to see Chief & Crew was the cream!!!



Galfriend, you and Lil Sis made our day!

It’s a shame it has been that long since we’ve seen each other.

Thank you for taking the time to come by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Nappy nap time, good day all.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I swear this phone posting is weird.
> 
> After I posted good Mornin, the next post I saw was Crakajak’s post.
> 
> ...


If someone posts really close in time to when I post it doesn't show up until it refreshes itself.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nappy nap time, good day all.


Sleep tight...don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!
> 
> hhhmmmm, sumtin looks different hera................... OOOooohhhh, I see, we gots a new Sgt. in Arms here! Congrats!






Crakajak said:


> Better be on your best behavior..He has da red button.



We gotta break him in before the Admins give him any bullets. He’s just got a badge for now.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We gotta break him in before the Admins give him any bullets. He’s just got a badge for now.


Citezin arest, Citizin arest,Citizin arest...


----------



## redeli (Jul 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most awesome Crackbro !!!  If you count all my marriages they total up to 'bout 30 yrs.. heehee


x2


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We gotta break him in before the Admins give him any bullets. He’s just got a badge for now.



The Swamper flipped a switch the next thing I know I got more buttons than I know what to do with.
I'm quickly using up these Pink Pearl erasers, got to ask Elfiii for more.
There's a pry bar down there for getting stuff of the wall.
They wont let me near the IT stuff, smart on their part.
Nic said something about counting coup........


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The Swamper flipped a switch the next thing I know I got more buttons than I know what to do with.
> I'm quickly using up these Pink Pearl erasers, got to ask Elfiii for more.
> There's a pry bar down there for getting stuff of the wall.
> They wont let me near the IT stuff, smart on their part.
> Nic said something about counting coup........


Congrats on the promotion...Isn't it great to get promoted with more responsibilities and no mo pay.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm used to it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Better be on your best behavior..He has da red button.


 I ain't skerred.......... juss ask Nic.....


Jeff C. said:


> Galfriend, you and Lil Sis made our day!
> 
> It’s a shame it has been that long since we’ve seen each other.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to come by.


   


Crakajak said:


> Citezin arest, Citizin arest,Citizin arest...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Mornin! 
Here I go again on my own.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I ain't skerred.......... juss ask Nic.....




I`d rather try to sandpaper a bobcats butt in a phone booth than make Keebs mad.

She`s probably one of less than 3 people in this world I`m scared of.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

The Ma Hen title gave me a clue.
I remember as a preschooler getting flogged in the yard when I tried to play with a hen's biddies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Oh, Goot Mornin!!
> It be bad when you gotta come to work to get some rest!
> The weekend started off great, even with Atl traffic, time with Lil Sis was fun and the topping to get to see Chief & Crew was the cream!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Here I go again on my own.



You got this.

They trust you obviously.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> *I`d rather try to sandpaper a bobcats butt in a phone booth than make Keebs mad.*
> 
> She`s probably one of less than 3 people in this world I`m scared of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You got this.
> 
> They trust you obviously.


Aint really that much to do this time of year. Just monthly bookkeeping. That don't take but a few min.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank ya'll for the congrats....Best 33 years of my adult life


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Thank ya'll for the congrats....Best 33 years of my adult life


Don't get me wrong,,,,I love my wife,,,,but really,I should've stayed single,,,,????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Any of y’all have a file converter on your PC?

In other words, the capability to convert an mp4 video to a video file that can be posted here? 

I’ve got an mp4 video file of an event that is absolutely amazing to watch, but can’t post mp4 video here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Any of y’all have a file converter on your PC?
> 
> In other words, the capability to convert an mp4 video to a video file that can be posted here?
> 
> I’ve got an mp4 video file of an event that is absolutely amazing to watch, but can’t post mp4 video here.



My movie stuff is at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My movie stuff is at home.



Text incoming


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Here I go again on my own.


More time to be on here!


Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather try to sandpaper a bobcats butt in a phone booth than make Keebs mad.
> 
> She`s probably one of less than 3 people in this world I`m scared of.


  


Ruger#3 said:


> The Ma Hen title gave me a clue.
> I remember as a preschooler getting flogged in the yard when I tried to play with a hen's biddies.





gobbleinwoods said:


>


Did your ears tingle Friday afternoon??


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Any of y’all have a file converter on your PC?
> 
> In other words, the capability to convert an mp4 video to a video file that can be posted here?
> 
> I’ve got an mp4 video file of an event that is absolutely amazing to watch, but can’t post mp4 video here.


The new bo$$ man could help you.....oh wait......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Text incoming


Hey, did you ever hear about the wreck?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2019)

Northwest checking in this morning   HOWDEEEEEEEEEE as Mini Pearl would say 

About 60 right now (8 oclock ) but going to get to mid 90s with possible thunder storms please no lightening way to dry around here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hey, did you ever hear about the wreck?



No Ma’am, I did not. 

My ol retired neighbor didn’t even know about it and he knows everything within about a 5 mile radius.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> More time to be on here!
> 
> 
> 
> Did your ears tingle Friday afternoon??



That is not how I go to the bathroom.   

Oh you said tingle.   




Keebs said:


> Hey, did you ever hear about the wreck?



You had a wreck?   Hope you are okay.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Northwest checking in this morning   HOWDEEEEEEEEEE as Mini Pearl would say
> 
> About 60 right now (8 oclock ) but going to get to mid 90s with possible thunder storms please no lightening way to dry around here



morning to you stonerbro.   60* would be nice but getting to 90's might bring those boomers and lightening.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Keebs so excited about visitin with Chief she made Gobblins ears tingle.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Keebs so excited about visitin with Chief she made Gobblins ears tingle.



To steal a line from a song, "That be some powerful stuff!"


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> To steal a line from a song, "That be some powerful stuff!"


I met her in Albany in Jan at the primative gathering. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

I tried to go see Keebs a couple months ago but work got in the way. I have a reason to go south again soon, hope it works out this time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Keebs so excited about visitin with Chief she made Gobblins ears tingle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2019)

Here she is this past January in front of my lodge, with her grandson and a buddy of mine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

I need to make a run to SumToy in Jesup.
Get some work done on a gun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2019)

Next time ya'll in Apalachicola stop in at Betsy's, Kitchen Store and More and get some of this. It's so good that when we put it on the table I lock the doors and put my pistol on the table.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

https://www.stonewallkitchen.com/


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here she is this past January in front of my lodge, with her grandson and a buddy of mine.View attachment 977002


Colbert had a slow start the day I was there.Keebs was  trying  hard to keep up with her grandson. I think he had a big time that day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Next time ya'll in Apalachicola stop in at Betsy's, Kitchen Store and More and get some of this. It's so good that when we put it on the table I lock the doors and put my pistol on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 977004






Ruger#3 said:


> https://www.stonewallkitchen.com/



Gonna have to order some of that, bet it won't last long here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  Got a good medically induced 4hrs sleep !!!  Annnnnnnd my spicy/crispy cheese straws from Savannah were delivered.  Whoooooot !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Got a good medically induced 4hrs sleep !!!  Annnnnnnd my spicy/crispy cheese straws from Savannah were delivered.  Whoooooot !!!


My mama used to make the BEST cheese straws. Mine just aren't as good as hers. Bet those you ordered GON be good!!!
Time to go to the hizzy!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

These folks make goot cheese straws.
https://billrhodesbakery.com/Been around for a long time.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

About time to hit that time card hard and get gone in a hurry.
Stay cool,calm and collected until it gets Autumn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

5 days and counting until the GON Blast.   Who all is thinking about going on Saturday?

It is written on the calendar in pencil.   Might go if others are interested.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5 days and counting until the GON Blast.   Who all is thinking about going on Saturday?
> 
> It is written on the calendar in pencil.   Might go if others are interested.



Afternoon G, seriously doubt I’ll go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

You couldn't beat my buttocks to the Blast.  Even to meet friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You couldn't beat my buttocks to the Blast.  Even to meet friends.


You're selfish. 
Well I wasn't GON go, but haven't heard from you. So maybe I'll ride up there. I like meeting people.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Probably go say hey to BOG and whoever else shows up.

Used to be a load folks went to Macon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Sorry Mandy, just found out it's my MIL's birthday that Sunday, can't hardly wait.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2019)

I enjoyed that Ruger .  Thanks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome.......love me some blues.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 22, 2019)

Y’all ain’t had cheese straws until you’ve had my wives. Pm me some addresses and I’ll send some if we ever make to the house again.


----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't  know  about cheese straws, but my wife  made  a peach upside  down  cake today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Y’all ain’t had cheese straws until you’ve had my wives. Pm me some addresses and I’ll send some if we ever make to the house again.




Incoming bro . . .


----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2019)

Peach upside  down  cake  is treacherous . 
You guys  prolly  wouldn't  like it , you know how you get sweet and a little tart with your peaches and all


----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2019)

Think I might have to eat another  piece. I don't want to hurt her feelings


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Mandy, just found out it's my MIL's birthday that Sunday, can't hardly wait.


No problem. I'm just a planner. Ask H22. I make beach vacations in January. You just never responed to my PM. Wasn't sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> Think I might have to eat another  piece. I don't want to hurt her feelings




Eat one for me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh yeah, MizT came home with some great news. 

All the employees at her company just got 3 weeks vacation if they have 6 months employment there. MizT had one week already @ 9 1/2 months on the job, it went to 3 today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, MizT came home with some great news.
> 
> All the employees at her company just got 3 weeks vacation if they have 6 months employment there. MizT had one week already @ 9 1/2 months on the job, it went to 3 today.



That is great news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Might have to hire Miz Tutu for some planning.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5 days and counting until the GON Blast.   Who all is thinking about going on Saturday?
> 
> It is written on the calendar in pencil.   Might go if others are interested.


I would be up for meeting up with some other GON members


----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2019)

That's  great news Chief. Also, I would bring you some of this cake, but I found the beer before I knew about the cake


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> That's  great news Chief. Also, I would bring you some of this cake, but I found the beer before I knew about the cake



That cake sounds delishus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2019)

Might know after struggling with the tough bark removal on the Water Oak walking stick with my pocket knife and various other sharp implements, it dawned on me to try a wood chisel I have.

I wasted several hours along with some blood, sweat, and tears until I put that chisel to work this afternoon.

It was the ticket.  The chisel scraped it right off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's yo sign . . .Chiefidjitbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, but when I put the finishing touches on the boat paddles I make, I use a flint flake. And the primary tool I use is a drawknife owned by my Great Grandfather that he got around 1875.




Back when I surveyed many years ago we used a draw knife to scrape trees and paint 'em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Goot morning

Rain appears to be on the way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Good mornin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

morning Ruger

bloodbro sneaking in also.

batman lurking also,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 23, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Just came in from the morning walk and still can see a few stars.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Stupid summa time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Channel 2 news = daily murder update


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks like I’ll hit a shower downtown is about it for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid summa time!



Bring summa to an end.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

lagrangedave top of the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring summa to an end.


Make it be winta for 24 months


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin Dave....

Grabbing a cup to go, talk later from ATL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

5 weeks until college football and 7 until bow season in GA

come on cooler weather.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,cool here this AM,,,,58 deg,,,,clear,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,cool here this AM,,,,58 deg,,,,clear,,,,



Ship some of that cool air down here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ship some of that cool air down here.


I'd love too,,,,shut the windows last night,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin fellows!

Rain on radar image north of me running  west to est along I85 and some more scattered above that.

Supposed to be a little cooler in the coming days, only in the mid to high 80’s.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.

Yesterday turned out to be a fantastic day with me spending most of the day with my blonde lady friend as we had lunch together and had lots of quality time together as well.  We are hoping to do that again for about half of today.  There is nothing like catching up on the time that we missed being together while I was vacationing last week. 

*NOW FOR THE BAD NEWS........*

I overslept this morning because I did not get much sleep last night.  UNFORTUNATELY, I GOT THE DREADED PHONE CALL LAST NIGHT THAT MY SISTER HAD PASSED AWAY.   I AM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO HER FUNERAL ON THURSDAY AFTERNOON IN COLUMBIA, SOUTH CAROLINA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve got to go get a new kitchen sink faucet today. The one on it now started leaking out of the valve yesterday and it’s only about a year old. Single handle pull out type.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fantastic day with me spending most of the day with my blonde lady friend as we had lunch together and had lots of quality time together as well.  We are hoping to do that again for about half of today.  There is nothing like catching up on the time that we missed being together while I was vacationing last week.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about that Mike, my condolences sent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fantastic day with me spending most of the day with my blonde lady friend as we had lunch together and had lots of quality time together as well.  We are hoping to do that again for about half of today.  There is nothing like catching up on the time that we missed being together while I was vacationing last week.
> 
> ...



EE, sorry to read this sad news.


----------



## redeli (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning all...sorry to hear bout your loss 44


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got to go get a new kitchen sink faucet today. The one on it now started leaking out of the valve yesterday and it’s only about a year old. Single handle pull out type.



You might want to spend more than $39 at bargain Joe's this time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You might want to spend more than $39 at bargain Joe's this time.



Wouldn’t matter if I bought a $600.00 one with my luck, or lack thereof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

My initial response that came to mind would’ve gotten me banded by our new Deputy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, sorry to read this sad news.


X2 from me too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

By the time he rolls into the office he’ll be jacked up on an overdose of ATL commuter idiot exposure. He left late today, y’all be careful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> My initial response that came to mind would’ve gotten me banded by our new Deputy.



Even deputy dog can't read pm's.


I just hate crawling under the sink and dealing with plumbing more than almost any other homeowner task.   Although they sure have made faucets so much more owner friendly you don't even need a basin wrench these days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even deputy dog can't read pm's.
> 
> 
> I just hate crawling under the sink and dealing with plumbing more than almost any other homeowner task.   Although they sure have made faucets so much more owner friendly you don't even need a basin wrench these days.



10-4, this is one of those and to be honest I don’t like it. After I installed it initially I had to loosen it off and make an adjustment, I ALMOST couldn’t back it off by hand again. 

Definitely not enough space up under a sink and in between it and wall where faucet installs.

The one good thing I did when I replumbed every thing under there is to put shark bites and ball valves on everything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin`.

Headed to the doctor shortly to get both knees checked out. We shall see. No matter what, I don`t plan to have anything done till after May 15th, next year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin!  Got internet back today, we'll see if it lasts!
Chief, I need a moment with you please, incoming...............


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Headed to the doctor shortly to get both knees checked out. We shall see. No matter what, I don`t plan to have anything done till after May 15th, next year.



When you gonna see the doc about your sump pump.
This heat ain't helpin nobody with a little wear and tear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Headed to the doctor shortly to get both knees checked out. We shall see. No matter what, I don`t plan to have anything done till after May 15th, next year.



Hope for a good report.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  Got internet back today, we'll see if it lasts!
> Chief, I need a moment with you please, incoming...............



morning keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When you gonna see the doc about your sump pump.
> This heat ain't helpin nobody with a little wear and tear.




Sometime next week, I think. The Redhead keeps up with all this stuff for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

My condolences EE. 


Hope doc treats you good Nic!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

EE, sorry to hear of your loss, prayers sent for your family.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning y’all. 
It’s a nice summer morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning y’all.
> It’s a nice summer morning.



You best duck, BOG will chunk somethin at ya.
He loves summer so much.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I wish spring and summer would last all year,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I wish spring and summer would last all year,,,,



Have to disagree SwampY,  spring and fall would be my choices.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have to disagree SwampY,  spring and fall would be my choices.


We had a crappie spring this year,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning y’all.
> It’s a nice summer morning.



True but the 70* isn't going to last all day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> We had a crappie spring this year,,,,



Can't judge them all by onesies.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm gonna have J make a worm gitter today and round up some crawlers in the AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't judge them all by onesies.


Our cherries really produced this year,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna have J make a worm gitter today and round up some crawlers in the AM,,,,



A stob and stick?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Our cherries really produced this year,,,,View attachment 977082View attachment 977083



What are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A stob and stick?


Yep,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have to agree, I enjoy both spring and fall.
Nature comes back to life.
The fall colors
Both have moderate temps.

I honestly hate cold as much as BOG hates heat.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you going to do with all of them?


The wife made tarts,,,,and a raspberries and cherry pie already,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I have to agree, I enjoy both spring and fall.
> Nature comes back to life.
> The fall colors
> Both have moderate temps.
> ...


I hate the cold,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A stob and stick?


I'm gonna try the dog food to try and bait the kitties,,,,gonna do some night fishing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

No cotton seed cake here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

EE, my deepest regrets on your loss.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Swampy, you might consider finding some expired chicken livers at your butcher.
Might give them to you or for pennies.

You stuff the livers into surgical tubing and they stay on a long time.
Just a thought as you like to fish for cats this would be less bending over and baiting, easier on your back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy, you might consider finding some expired chicken livers at your butcher.
> Might give them to you or for pennies.
> 
> You stuff the livers into surgical tubing and they stay on a long time.
> Just a thought as you like to fish for cats this would be less bending over and baiting, easier on your back.


Thought about livers too,,,,made up some gauze bags,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Feel like getting back to the river,,,,even if you don't get anything,it's still pretty,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Thought about livers too,,,,made up some gauze bags,,,,



After you make them up, lay them out separately and freeze them.
Toss what you need in a container and small cooler when you go and unthaw only what you need. Keep you in bait a while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> After you make them up, lay them out separately and freeze them.
> Toss what you need in a container and small cooler when you go and unthaw only what you need. Keep you in bait a while.


Good idea,,,,thanks,,,,maybe I'll get lucky,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning y’all.
> It’s a nice summer morning.


Git back in the Billy thread Idjit!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin Drivelers.
Mike, So sorry to hear about your sister.MY prayers are with you and your family today.
Nic, Prayers for you and your Doc visit today also..Hopefully he gives you a shot to help ease the pain.
I'll also say an extra prayer for all you drivelers out there to be safe, better health, and easy life moving forward.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mornin!

Sorry about your loss EE. Prayers for comfort from here.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Congrats Ma Hen.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Congrats Ma Hen.!!!!!!!!


Thank ya kindly...........still wading around in the back room............. Man oh Man, what a room!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya kindly...........still wading around in the back room............. Man oh Man, what a room!


The back room is where all the high rollers play.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

I almost forgot!!!
Love me some Chief & Family!!!!   Look how much our Jag has GROWN!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I almost forgot!!!
> Love me some Chief & Family!!!! Look how much our Jag has GROWN!!!


Nice Pic,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya kindly...........still wading around in the back room............. Man oh Man, what a room!


I JUST noticed. Congrats Keebs!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya kindly...........still wading around in the back room............. Man oh Man, what a room!



Oh my.   I guess congrats are in order.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I JUST noticed. Congrats Keebs!!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh my.   I guess congrats are in order.


 Kinda caught me off guard, but I threatened  suggested to Nic this just be a trial, not sure I'm suited for permanent, full time, I don't have time to spend all that extra money they promised me!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

What did I miss?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Kinda caught me off guard, but I threatened  suggested to Nic this just be a trial, not sure I'm suited for permanent, full time, I don't have time to spend all that extra money they promised me!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What did I miss?


Upper management is taking over the drivelersagain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Well, a ray of sunshine peeked into my day. I need to go to Little Rock for biz. I'll get to spend some time with the grand daughter.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well, a ray of sunshine peeked into my day. I need to go to Little Rock for biz. I'll get to spend some time with the grand daughter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Upper management is taking over the drivelersagain.


We need a lot of supervision in here. Maybe I should lay low for a while.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well, a ray of sunshine peeked into my day. I need to go to Little Rock for biz. I'll get to spend some time with the grand daughter.


You should take a few extra days and go fishing while your there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well, a ray of sunshine peeked into my day. I need to go to Little Rock for biz. I'll get to spend some time with the grand daughter.



Enjoy the visit,.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Upper management is taking over the drivelersagain.


We're in trouble now,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We need a lot of supervision in here. Maybe I should lay low for a while.



Yep I am going to take the stirring stick out of the pot for a day or two until things settle down.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep I am going to take the stirring stick out of the pot for a day or two until things settle down.


I have have a few posts disappear lately.I think I need to find a place to hide .


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger gets a promotion and already going on vaca.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> EE, my deepest regrets on your loss.




Same from Dawn and I Mike.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I have have a few posts disappear lately.I think I need to find a place to hide .


They'll come after a Yank with a Dodge first,,,,????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????


I know, right?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?


You should make Quack the moderator over the sports forum


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You should make Quack the moderator over the sports forum



Elfiii doesn't have enough erasers.
First person bad mouths GT and the place is a blank page.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You should make Quack the moderator over the sports forum


that's above my pay grade, sir!


Ruger#3 said:


> Elfiii doesn't have enough erasers.
> First person bad mouths GT and the place is a blank page.


eggzactomoondo!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Elfiii doesn't have enough erasers.
> First person bad mouths GT and the place is a blank page.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Elfiii doesn't have enough erasers.
> First person bad mouths GT and the place is a blank page.


It would free up some bandwidth for us drivelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Congrats Lil N, I know you'll do a good job...  geeeeeeeeeeeeze..  I'm already kissing da butt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Lil N, I know you'll do a good job...  geeeeeeeeeeeeze..  I'm already kissing da butt.



exhale.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

^^^ and I told myself to stop stirring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> exhale.




Can't, I'll blow 'er up . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^ and I told myself to stop stirring.




"yoself" ain't listening..


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Lil N, I know you'll do a good job...  geeeeeeeeeeeeze..  I'm already kissing da butt.


Don't wear lipstick so there isn't any evidense left.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2019)

I guess I’ll get back to the billy thread. 
This place is finally under control

Good job Miss Keebs. ?

?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Don't wear lipstick so there isn't any evidense left.




Too late, I'm wearing my "rosy Red."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Don't wear lipstick so there isn't any evidense left.




We had a guy at work that kissed so much butt, we called him "Pucker."  Even the boss men called 'em Pucker.  He got fired for stealing gas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a guy at work that kissed so much butt, we called him "Pucker."  Even the boss men called 'em Pucker.  He got fired for stealing gas.


I got in trouble for calling my co-worker a brown noser. She never did like me very much after that. Good this the owner did.  Nine time out of 10 the owner would just laugh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

She(the owner) caught me singing at the top of my lungs in my cubical one day. I opened my eyes when the song was over and she was standing in my cubicle looking down at me in my chair. She bout fell out laughing that time. whewwww.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2019)

Mike, very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I guess I’ll get back to the billy thread.
> This place is finally under control
> 
> Good job Miss Keebs. ?
> ...


Its crowded in here today what'd we do?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

I aint scared of no ghost.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a guy at work that kissed so much butt, we called him "Pucker."  Even the boss men called 'em Pucker.  He got fired for stealing gas.


I worked with a guy that if the boss stopped suddenly,he would've broke his neck,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a guy at work that kissed so much butt, we called him "Pucker."  Even the boss men called 'em Pucker.  He got fired for stealing gas.


Glad we don't have any of that around my work.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Lil N, I know you'll do a good job...  geeeeeeeeeeeeze..  I'm already kissing da butt.


 Thanks, I think............ lemme git back to you, I just found your file in the backroom.......... I got work to do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "yoself" ain't listening..



That guy gives terrible advise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I think............ lemme git back to you, I just found your file in the backroom.......... I got work to do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I think............ lemme git back to you, I just found your file in the backroom.......... I got work to do!




Do a hard delete on what you find in mine.     






PLEASE.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I think............ lemme git back to you, I just found your file in the backroom.......... I got work to do!



Let me know if you need help lifting that.
Elfiii's is cheap on the workers comp.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ctrl.alt.delete can fix a LOT of issues.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I think............ lemme git back to you, I just found your file in the backroom.......... I got work to do!


Don't hurt your back the first day on the job.It doesn't sit well with the bosses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Don't hurt your back the first day on the job.It doesn't sit well with the bosses.



With all these new hires I can't decide if the bosses will be just sitting or bizzy.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With all these new hires I can't decide if the bosses will be just sitting or bizzy.


I have seen some posts that made me.Guess they must have some retiring again and have to get some more folks to replace them, Or they have extra money and need to use it or lose it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I have seen some posts that made me.Guess they must have some retiring again and have to get some more folks to replace them, Or they have extra money and need to use it or lose it.



Hope they weren't mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Thunder in the 30606 and a VERY dark sky.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope they weren't mine.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let me know if you need help lifting that.
> Elfiii's is cheap on the workers comp.


You might need to step back there, I need clarification on a couple of the codes in it!


Crakajak said:


> Ctrl.alt.delete can fix a LOT of issues.


Nope, nope, nope, that was the first thing elfiiiii warned me about!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs be getting that all important onthejobtraining.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I worked with a guy that if the boss stopped suddenly,he would've broke his neck,,,,




You wouldn't want to be standing 'tween Pucker and a boss, he'd run ya ova.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wouldn't want to be standing 'tween Pucker and a boss, he'd run ya ova.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Wife just informed me that we have company coming over and I'll be grilling ribeyes, dip frying skrimps /tater tots/fries, etc


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just informed me that we have company coming over and I'll be grilling ribeyes, dip frying skrimps /tater tots/fries, etc


Must be a hawt momma and her kiddos.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just informed me that we have company coming over and I'll be grilling ribeyes, dip frying skrimps /tater tots/fries, etc


You off today,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wouldn't want to be standing 'tween Pucker and a boss, he'd run ya ova.


Had a guy that we called shadow because he was like that. Problem was the boss was a rainbow kind of guy and thought shadow liked him that sort of way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

I just made an executive decision. 

I'm GON leave at 2.  Just aint feeling it today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just made an executive decision.
> 
> I'm GON leave at 2.  Just aint feeling it today.


 Don't blame ya one bit!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just made an executive decision.
> 
> I'm GON leave at 2.  Just aint feeling it today.


You a moderator to.too.two........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Had a boss man we called "Hindme"  everytime you turn 'round he'd be right behind ya . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

I made a executive decision too.  Seeing how I'm off til tmrow night, think I'll hava BLD.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2019)

ya'll need to make Cmp a mod,,,,,,he's always asking for a job!,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> ya'll need to make Cmp a mod,,,,,,he's always asking for a job!,,,,,


True statement right there. ^^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2019)

Just came over to congratulate Keebs and "kiss up" a little


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm sure I'm on the "watch closely list "


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2019)

It's all lies keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey





mark-7mag said:


> Just came over to congratulate Keebs and "kiss up" a little





mark-7mag said:


> I'm sure I'm on the "watch closely list "





mark-7mag said:


> It's all lies keebs


 How'd you find me so quick?!?!?  It's true then, I mean, oh, uhh, umm, never mind, thanks for the congrats! gotta run!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs even bringing the billy's ova hear to suck up.YOU GO GIRL! 


See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs even bringing the billy's ova hear to suck up.YOU GO GIRL!
> 
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow.



See ya buds,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> ya'll need to make Cmp a mod,,,,,,he's always asking for a job!,,,,,




You owe me a dranky drank.  We ain't hiring no Dodge driving Yank...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

Well, the good news is that my knees won`t be operated on. Bad news is it`s arthritis, so not a whole lot can be done about it. Now that I know for sure, I can deal with it.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, the good news is that my knees won`t be operated on. Bad news is it`s arthritis, so not a whole lot can be done about it. Now that I know for sure, I can deal with it.


Hope you can fiqure out what will help you.Glad knee replacement was't option#1.
White vinegar soaked on the knee helped my great aunt.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs even bringing the billy's ova hear to suck up.YOU GO GIRL!
> 
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow.





Nicodemus said:


> Well, the good news is that my knees won`t be operated on. Bad news is it`s arthritis, so not a whole lot can be done about it. Now that I know for sure, I can deal with it.


 Glad no surgery, and I know you can't tolerate pain meds, so start looking into some ol time remedies, if anyone can find something, it's you!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Glad no surgery, and I know you can't tolerate pain meds, so start looking into some ol time remedies, if anyone can find something, it's you!


essential oils might help .


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.rheumatoidarthritis.org/living-with-ra/diet/essential-oils/


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> essential oils might help .




Essential Bourbon.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Glad no surgery, and I know you can't tolerate pain meds, so start looking into some ol time remedies, if anyone can find something, it's you!




I have a few things in mind....


----------



## Batjack (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Glad no surgery, and I know you can't tolerate pain meds, so start looking into some ol time remedies, if anyone can find something, it's you!


Get the doctor to write a perscription to build you a still.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 23, 2019)

I got a perscription for rum...well the guy at the store called it a recipt, but what does he know.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a few things in mind....


Well if they work, let me know, J is having issues as well as sis #2 and she already uses essential oils for the most part!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Uh .... I just got home and the GMC is saying it's 77 degrees in 30132.
It's July! God answers prayers!?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Blood, you going to the blast?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Well if they work, let me know, J is having issues as well as sis #2 and she already uses essential oils for the most part!


Fish oil,,,,1200 MG xday,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Blood, you going to the blast?


I'm certainly planning on blessing everyone with my appearance. You?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

They told us we may work Saturday.... I hope not!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

We need an alert as I'm primarily going to meet up with GON folks.
If no one else is going I wont bother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We need an alert as I'm primarily going to meet up with GON folks.
> If no one else is going I wont bother.


That hurts .. I thought I was more important to you than the others!?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We need an alert as I'm primarily going to meet up with GON folks.
> If no one else is going I wont bother.


Thats me also. What time do you think? I  can meet for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They told us we may work Saturday.... I hope not!


Sunday?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

I can make either day work.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger...This is the place in Discover Mills I was talking about.https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ws-Athens_Kouzzina-Lawrenceville_Georgia.html


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can make either day work.


Me too......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

I can tear up some Greek food.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Talk later...got to go play in traffic.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Talk later...got to go play in traffic.


28 minutes for me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

juanmohowa for me..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

Y'all need to start earlier...?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!


 'bout time you showed out, I mean up............


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all need to start earlier...?


I'm on a time schedule 9-4;30??? with a 2 hr lunch. We don't have to get up early but stay late till the work is done.Life is good!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!


Hey chief.You want to meet  up with some folks this Sat or Sun?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm certainly planning on blessing everyone with my appearance. You?





Ruger#3 said:


> We need an alert as I'm primarily going to meet up with GON folks.
> If no one else is going I wont bother.





Crakajak said:


> Thats me also. What time do you think? I  can meet for breakfast or lunch.



I can make either day work but might prefer Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you showed out, I mean up............



Now you done put me on da spot....

I ain’t showin’ out with all you New Deputies lurkin’ round with ya hands on ya hip.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can make either day work but might prefer Saturday.


You want me to bring you a tote from work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hey chief.You want to meet  up with some folks this Sat or Sun?



Wish I could Cracka, but think MizT has us something going on Sat, and I’m rollin down the Hwy Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Now you done put me on da spot....
> 
> I ain’t showin’ out with all you New Deputies lurkin’ round with ya hands on ya hip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Quack better stay asleep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You want me to bring you a tote from work?



If we can make all this work then yes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Now you done put me on da spot....
> 
> I ain’t showin’ out with all you New Deputies lurkin’ round with ya hands on ya hip.



Hip is better than the button.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack better stay asleep!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have been with my blonde lady for the past 3 hours now and just got back in time to read back and catch up with the latest news!!!!

CONGRATULATION TO KEEBS.....i think !!!!!  


NOW ON A MORE SERIOUS NOTE.....THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE KINDS WORDS ABOUT THE LOSS OF MY SISTER AS SHE HAS ALWAYS BEEN "MY ROCK".  NO MATTER WHAT CIRCUMSTANCES CAME ALONG MY WAY,  SHE HAS BEEN THERE FOR ME SINCE I WAS REALLY JUST A BABY AS SHE TOOK CARE OF ME FOR MOST OF MY LIFE.   SHE AND I WERE AS CLOSE AS COULD BE.  SHE WAS THE VALEDICTORIAN OF HER SENIOR CLASS AND WAS SUPER SPECIAL THROUGH-OUT HER WORKING CAREER AS SHE WAS A NATIONAL OFFICER FOR NA-WIC, WHICH IS THE NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF WOMEN IN CONSTRUCTION AND FOR ME, WELL I JUST MADE SURE THAT I PASSED EACH GRADE MORE OR LESS BEFORE I WENT TO COLLEGE AND THEN MY ON-GOING 47 YEAR CAREER IN THE FILTRATION INDUSTRY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hip is better than the button.



You ever seen Keebs totin’ her Peacemaker?

I’m gettin outta Dodge!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Kitchen sink back in working order.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Sounds like y’all might be roundin’ up a nice lil posse for the Blast.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2019)

I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT 12,000 HEAD OF CATTLE WERE ALL BACKED UP TO EVERY "FLAT ROCK" THAT THEY COULD FIND ABOUT 45 MINUTES AGO IN MY AREA BECAUSE THERE WAS SO MUCH WATER COMING DOWN THAT IT WAS HARD TO SEE HOW OR WHERE TO DRIVE AND IT WAS FLOWING ACROSS STREETS AND DITCHES IN ALL DIRECTIONS AS I HAD TO DRIVE VERY SLOWLY WITH THE WIPERS GOING FULL BLAST WHILE DRIVING HOME FROM MY GET-TOGETHER WITH MY BLONDE LADY.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever seen Keebs totin’ her Peacemaker?
> 
> I’m gettin outta Dodge!


 Wait.......... hey Admins is this a personal attack?!?!?later folks, I here the thunder boomers starting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve only had a couple or 3 good showers here today Mike....Nothing heavy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Wait.......... hey Admins is this a personal attack?!?!?later folks, I here the thunder boomers starting!



I’m just warning the usual suspects.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2019)

I never get invited!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can make either day work but might prefer Saturday.


Ya'll let me know if you meet for breakfast or lunch. We will come, but not going to the Blast. We saving $$ these days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll let me know if you meet for breakfast or lunch. We will come, but not going to the Blast. We saving $$ these days.



I’m keeping Home Depot and Lowe’s afloat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll let me know if you meet for breakfast or lunch. We will come, but not going to the Blast. We saving $$ these days.



If you just want to look I've got you entry covered.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you just want to look I've got you entry covered.


Hey GW,,,,was looking at this today,,,,

https://www.kpbs.org/news/2019/jul/22/beehive-invention-backyard-beekeeping-dying-bees/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey GW,,,,was looking at this today,,,,
> 
> https://www.kpbs.org/news/2019/jul/22/beehive-invention-backyard-beekeeping-dying-bees/



I have seen ads for flowable hives but this one is different.   Would like to know how they claim it aids small declining hives.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Just a thought,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grrrrrrrrrr.......got my taste of online fraud today. If I knew who caused this hassle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr.......got my taste of online fraud today. If I knew who caused this hassle.



It is that back door that being a MOD creates.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is that back door that being a MOD creates.



Not quite, in today’s world nothing is very final. Without specifics, I closed an account at a store over a decade ago. Today I got a call wanting to confirm an online order. I’m like no!

After an hour on the phone found out someone reactivated the store account for one day and used one of my cards the store had info on.

Another 30 minutes on the phone to file card fraud and shutdown that account.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!


See post #561


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not quite, in today’s world nothing is very final. Without specifics, I closed an account at a store over a decade ago. Today I got a call wanting to confirm an online order. I’m like no!
> 
> After an hour on the phone found out someone reactivated the store account for one day and used one of my cards the store had info on.
> 
> Another 30 minutes on the phone to file card fraud and shutdown that account.


Been there done that 3 times since the new secured chip cards started.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve only had a couple or 3 good showers here today Mike....Nothing heavy.


Gonna start calling you Mr. Clean


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

The card the fraud hit has zero balance on it. I rarely ever use it.
The store account was closed over 10 years ago.
Crazy world!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2019)

Wish I had something to type.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Wish I had something to type.


Get back to driving


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Wish I had something to type.



Maybe they’ll fraud your card next and give you a subject.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The card the fraud hit has zero balance on it. I rarely ever use it.
> The store account was closed over 10 years ago.
> Crazy world!


The store should not have activated the account again.Sounds like an inside job.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The card the fraud hit has zero balance on it. I rarely ever use it.
> The store account was closed over 10 years ago.
> Crazy world!


Hope you get it squared easily.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Anyone have a preference on time and location?.I am open.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Anyone have a preference on time and location?.I am open.



Did we get a day yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did we get a day yet?



Not that I read.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did we get a day yet?



Sort of waiting on blood to tell if he has to work Saturday if he wants to meet up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hope you get it squared easily.



Thank you, I agree, inside job.
It’s squared away, new credit card on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Rough draft of Lil Everett's walkin stick....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Possum recommended this place.

https://www.unclejacksmeathouseduluth.com/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Possum recommended this place.
> 
> https://www.unclejacksmeathouseduluth.com/



That would be a supper place as it doesn't serving until 4 PM on Sat or Sunday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Guess we’re eating Greek.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Craka’s Greek place is open after 11 AM

http://athenskouzzina.com/


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Guess we’re eating Greek.


They open at 11.
Will the blast let you go in and out.?I might venture over there if it looks interesting.Might even win me a gun.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Wish I had something to type.



Hey best bud.......now type me back and tell me you know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> They open at 11.
> Will the blast let you go in and out.?I might venture over there if it looks interesting.Might even win me a gun.



If I remember correctly they stamp your hand/wrist.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Hey best bud.......now type me back and tell me you know what it means


I know what that means.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> If I remember correctly they stamp your hand/wrist.



their website mentions a wristband but also the Infinite Center policy is no pass out / reentry allowed??????

Would could call the 800 number for the GON Blast and ask tomorrow,.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

They also post 'metal detectors.'      Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2019)

All the restaurants seem near the Infinite Center appear to open at 11 on the weekend.    Other than Chik-fa-la.   

Couldn't find a b'fast place on any of the websites I looked at.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

How far is this from the blast.

https://maplestreetbiscuits.com/


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How far is this from the blast.
> 
> https://maplestreetbiscuits.com/



20 minutes; maybe less.....never been there; but looks good!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 23, 2019)

It’s an option, rally for breakfast then head to the blast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> their website mentions a wristband but also the Infinite Center policy is no pass out / reentry allowed??????
> 
> Would could call the 800 number for the GON Blast and ask tomorrow,.



I wouldn’t like no reentry bull.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Cooked for a super cool couple and their kids.  Problem was/is that Mom is a leftist/liberal/socialist.   I  kinda lost it and told her what I thought about "free," well she cried and the wife isn't speaking to me.  Win win . . 

Her husband told me he's been wanting to say what I did for years.  I just don't have the patience anymore to deal with mental midgets


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Good morning folks....

Looks like the biscuit company doesn’t work for Sunday.

This place is closer to the blast and open both days. We could meet at the diner at 7AM and be at the blast for opening at 9AM. We can set the day once BOG knows his schedule. God knows we want him to feel the love.

http://duluthdiner.com/

Now if one of you semi-retirees could check on the reentry policy today we’d be set.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 24, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh, pardon me.

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2019)

Morning kids!


----------



## Batjack (Jul 24, 2019)

Morn'n Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

morning drivelers


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m going to need coffeee today. 
Driving like I’m 2 peeps.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 24, 2019)

Morn'n Gman.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 24, 2019)

How far have you got'n this morning Kmac?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2019)

Feels pleasant outside


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How far have you got'n this morning Kmac?


Have not left yet. Mid morning.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 24, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Feels pleasant outside


Almost cool enough to open a window or two.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,46deg here,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Almost cool enough to open a window or two.


Rolled to work with both windows down


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Good morning crew from ATL...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Morning folks!

It does feel mighty nice out this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to need coffeee today.
> Driving like I’m 2 peeps.



Keep that log book looking right.


----------



## redeli (Jul 24, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Mornin`. Some halfway decent weather for a change. 72 with a light rain. Tempted to go set a deer stand.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

Morning! Already got payroll sent in and on to my next project, lots & lots of copies and cutting and co-worker out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Morning! Already got payroll sent in and on to my next project, lots & lots of copies and cutting and co-worker out!



morning keebs. 

by cutting I hope it wasn't my pay.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Morning! Already got payroll sent in and on to my next project, lots & lots of copies and cutting and co-worker out!



I hear ya, came in with three projects to get done today, I've double that in the first hour. Fact is it ain't happening, somethings gonna give.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I hear ya, came in with three projects to get done today, I've double that in the first hour. Fact is it ain't happening, somethings gonna give.



 

Tell them you’ve got other things to do, like figuring out what all those new buttons are for.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They also post 'metal detectors.'      Grrrrrrrrrrr




As in scanning for weapons?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> As in scanning for weapons?



Yeah, what’s up with that?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs.
> 
> by cutting I hope it wasn't my pay.


Neva, you should see a little extra in there!
I have to print out flyers to send out to the school kids about registration, bundle per how many classes & kids per class..........=headache until it's done!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> As in scanning for weapons?



Correct.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell them you’ve got other things to do, like figuring out what all those new buttons are for.



I'm just waiting on Keebs to get it figure, I'll copy off her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Correct.




Ya`ll have a good time. Not that i was going to the show in atlanta, but if it was still in Macon, I`d cancel my trip. If my weapons aren`t welcome, neither am I.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hold a show for hunters and then make it weapons free.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

GON says reentry is available.
They are not requesting the scanning, if its done its the facility. Maybe someone can call and verify the scanning with the center.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'm just waiting on Keebs to get it figure, I'll copy off her.


Don't be holdin' yo breath darlin'!!


Ruger#3 said:


> Hold a show for hunters and then make it weapons free.


Reeediculus!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

According to Mandy about the Blast.

Your hand will be stamped so you can go out and come back in.

Also, metal detectors will not be in use so you can carry or as she said, 'bring a gun in there.'

edit: in addition there is a smoking area in the building.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Don't be holdin' yo breath darlin'!!
> 
> Reeediculus!



Mandy said you could bring in a gun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mandy said you could be bring in a gun.


I'm like Nic, I don't go without!  But last weeks trip to Hotlanta was enough for me, poor baby sis has to do it every 3 months for now...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I'm like Nic, I don't go without!  But last weeks trip to Hotlanta was enough for me, poor baby sis has to do it every 3 months for now...........



Other than the courthouse a lot of us are like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> GON says reentry is available.
> They are not requesting the scanning, if its done its the facility. Maybe someone can call and verify the scanning with the center.



If the info I found on security @ the Infinite Energy Forum is correct I believe it stated that the event is responsible for security other than a Gwinnett CO police officer. I’m not entirely sure as it was somewhat vague due to the sprawling Campus like facilities at that location. 

There’s the Ifinite Energy Arena, Ifinite Energy Forum, etc., there in a campus like setting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> According to Mandy about the Blast.
> 
> Your hand will be stamped so you can go out and come back in.
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Mandy said you could bring in a gun.


Wait what???? Where'd you get that info? Back in 1980? 
Last time we went they took somebodies knife. He said he'd neva be back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait what???? Where'd you get that info? Back in 1980?
> Last time we went they took somebodies knife. He said he'd neva be back.



I called Mandy at 800 438-4663 and asked about metal detectors and she said they would not be using them and guns were allowed. 

A second call might be in order to verify that answer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh. So it aint me Mandy. Used to neva hear that name. Now I hear it all the time. Amanda scares me to deaf. Means I'm in TROUBLE.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I called Mandy at 800 438-4663 and asked about metal detectors and she said they would not be using them and guns were allowed.
> 
> A second call might be in order to verify that answer.



When I called lady said she was out today.
And provided the info I posted previously.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2019)

So Miss Hawtnet's number is 800 438-4663???  What's the per minute charge?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> So Miss Hawtnet's number is 800 438-4663???  What's the per minute charge?


Oh lawd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

I think it's kinda funny nobody wants to come up TOWARD Atlanta. As if Macon was any better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When I called lady said she was out today.
> And provided the info I posted previously.



at 9:23 she was in.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Makes sense, I called when they opened at 9AM.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Makes sense, I called when they opened at 9AM.



going to try again?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

No my day is getting busy. I'm on calls or meetings starting shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

I have an awesome Athletic Director, he helped me with the flyers for the school kids and we've just about knocked it out already!!  
Unfortunately he is retiring this year...... I'ma gonna be lost without him!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I called Mandy at 800 438-4663 and asked about metal detectors and she said they would not be using them and guns were allowed.
> 
> A second call might be in order to verify that answer.



Dannnnng.....Wow!

I’m gonna have to call her, I know her.

Wayyyy back in the late ‘70’s my younger brother and I both moved up here before my parents and the rest of our family did. 

My brother met MANDY somewhere at a party or something and they were a couple for a little while, maybe a year or so and he moved back to NOLA for a few years. 

Fast forward about 40 years and I think it was the 2nd Blast that I attended in Macon and I went to the information desk in the Blast itself to inquire about something, a particular booth location I believe.

Anyway, I kept thinking the lady helping me looked vaguely familiar for some strange reason, but I didn’t mention anything. I don’t know what it was, but I went back a second time inquiring about something else and she looked more and more familiar, but I couldn’t put it together. Finally, I asked her what her name was and she said Mandy. I almost had a heart attack when it hit me who she was. 

I asked if she remembered me and she looked like, “Uh oh, this total stranger is freaking me out”.  

I started playing the “Who am I” game either for a couple minutes then told her I was Jeff, Jim’s older brother from New Orleans that lived here back in the late 70’s, then she almost had a heart attack. 

We had a good chat about it, and I told my brother about it. They had a little thing for each other for a while back in the day.

Small World!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's kinda funny nobody wants to come up TOWARD Atlanta. As if Macon was any better.



North of Atlanta


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnng.....Wow!
> 
> I’m gonna have to call her, I know her.
> 
> ...




She was who I dealt with and got my badges from when they donated me a booth when the Blast was held in Macon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Ifinite Energy Center is a 112 mile round trip for me, through ATL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> She was who I dealt with and got my badges from when they donated me a booth when the Blast was held in Macon.



We were both shocked, Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ifinite Energy Center is a 112 mile round trip for me, through ATL.




No thank you!  

I do believe I`ll go collect me a mess of chanterelles to go with supper tonight though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> She was who I dealt with and got my badges from when they donated me a booth when the Blast was held in Macon.



Nic I can’t remember, does she work for GON?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Grilled garlic marinated pork loin topped with a bit of orange marmalade and horseradish sauce and  a hash brown casserole.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ifinite Energy Center is a 112 mile round trip for me, through ATL.



5 days a week


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No thank you!
> 
> I do believe I`ll go collect me a mess of chanterelles to go with supper tonight though.



I heard that, might go ride a couple back roads and see if I can find a couple vine wrapped walking sticks on some ol fence lines or something.

I’ve got my walking stick and LIL Everett’s close to a finished stage before coating them with something, but now I need to find one for Jag, MizT, and CAITLIN. I’m making all of us one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic I can’t remember, does she work for GON?




She does. Mindy Burns, she works in Administration for the magazine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ifinite Energy Center is a 112 mile round trip for me, through ATL.


Don't blame you. If I had to go through Atlanta, I wouldn't go. It's only about 20 miles for me. Don't have to go anywhere near Atlanta. I'm still not going. I'm just GON meet for eats if that happens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> She does. Mindy Burns, she works in Administration for the magazine.



I’ll be dang you are correct, her name is Mindy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't blame you. If I had to go through Atlanta, I wouldn't go. It's only about 20 miles for me. Don't have to go anywhere near Atlanta. I'm still not going. I'm just GON meet for eats if that happens.



It wouldn’t be that bad on a weekend mid morn and leave mid afternoon. I’ve work right there a bunch over the years.
Never liked going up there on a weekday though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled garlic marinated pork loin topped with a bit of orange marmalade and horseradish sauce and  a hash brown casserole.


Oh man that sounds sooooo good!!  I have a cheeseburger salad..........never had one bought, always fixed my own, but this isn't too bad and the maters taste fresh,  not store bought!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled garlic marinated pork loin topped with a bit of orange marmalade and horseradish sauce and  a hash brown casserole.



That does sound delicious, now I’ve got to figure out what Jag and I are going to eat. I think we just about wiped out the leftovers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm so mad I could spit. I just had to pay 65.00 just to make a reservation for next summer. That is absurd and I told them that. No that $$ does not go toward the fee. No that $$ is not refundable. No just free $$ for them to book a house for me. 












Buy my own dang place down there. Take THAT!   Yeah right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Had a nice walk in the swamp, and got about a pound of Chanterelles.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so mad I could spit. I just had to pay 65.00 just to make a reservation for next summer. That is absurd and I told them that. No that $$ does not go toward the fee. No that $$ is not refundable. No just free $$ for them to book a house for me.
> Buy my own dang place down there. Take THAT!   Yeah right.



That's ridiculous!  We charge a cash fee to hold a building, but if it is left clean and nothing tore up, they get that back when they return the key........





Nicodemus said:


> Had a nice walk in the swamp, and got about a pound of Chanterelles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 977171View attachment 977172View attachment 977173


 WOW, look at that!! (Last pic!!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

No trees were harmed today, but got some nice spots staked out. Actually, one of them is right across the road from me on neighbors grown up 16 acres. He won't care if I go cut a few saplings off his place. 

I actually found a vine on my property in a grown up tree line along the road frontage and drainage ditch. Biggest vine I've ever seen, probably as big around as above ankle towards calf. Didn't eve know it was in there, only about 25-30 ft wide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so mad I could spit. I just had to pay 65.00 just to make a reservation for next summer. That is absurd and I told them that. No that $$ does not go toward the fee. No that $$ is not refundable. No just free $$ for them to book a house for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you paid it?

If this is a booking/rental company they get a cut from the actual rental too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> That's ridiculous!  We charge a cash fee to hold a building, but if it is left clean and nothing tore up, they get that back when they return the fee........


I know. I asked if the charge would go toward the rent. NOPE. We can either put 70.00 non-refundable or 250.00 refundable(which we always do) security deposit on top of the rent,taxes, reservation, etc. charges..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And you paid it?
> 
> If this is a booking/rental company they get a cut from the actual rental too.


Yep. Had to. That place is getting on the map too fast. It's not our little secret anymore. It's still like home and everybody knows us there. It's worth it. The house we like was already almost booked solid for next year. Next is making next Labor day camping reserves. Gotta wait till Aug. 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a nice walk in the swamp, and got about a pound of Chanterelles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 977171View attachment 977172View attachment 977173




When Jag and I drove back up into the driveway there was a little spiked buck standing under neighbors pear tree across the road of that 16 acres. The deer are sharing them with Ric. He goes over there at least once a day and gets him one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Look at the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. I asked if the charge would go toward the rent. NOPE. We can either put 70.00 non-refundable or 250.00 refundable(which we always do) security deposit on top of the rent,taxes, reservation, etc. charges..




I thought ya`ll owned a place there. Or H22`s kin did?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Wonder if the AC and toilet are fixed at work???


Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if the AC and toilet are fixed at work???
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!



Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if the AC and toilet are fixed at work???
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!


Hiya!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if the AC and toilet are fixed at work???
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!


I wouldn't count on it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> That's ridiculous!  We charge a cash fee to hold a building, but if it is left clean and nothing tore up, they get that back when they return the key........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good eye LilN, I was looking for a snake, never saw the deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I wouldn't count on it,,,,




Wouldn't bet a plugged nickel.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good eye LilN, I was looking for a snake, never saw the deer.


 I was too and then when I went back up I saw the outline............. now THAT is an awesome picture!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2019)

Holy crap!!!  That is a deer!!    I totally missed it when i was first looked at the "last pic"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

Even when less than 10 yards from you, they can hide in plain sight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Even when less than 10 yards from you, they can hide in plain sight.




Good eye Nick !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Afternoon quack, Nic, marsupial, and the long gone MzH22 and keebs.

Chief, pears are a deer magnet almost as much as crabapples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon quack, Nic, marsupial, and the long gone MzH22 and keebs.
> 
> Chief, pears are a deer magnet almost as much as crabapples.



Yessir, they are across the road in neighbors front yard looking straight off my porch and back around in my old yard/house in pasture practically everyday right now. Even in broad daylight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, they are across the road in neighbors front yard looking straight off my porch and back around in my old yard/house in pasture practically everyday right now. Even in broad daylight.



Sept 15th and they will disappear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Reckon I’ll go cut some grass and calm some nerves.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon quack, Nic, marsupial, and the long gone MzH22 and keebs.
> 
> Chief, pears are a deer magnet almost as much as crabapples.




Persimmon trees here are LOADED, deer candy.  Have around 50-60 on my property.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I’ll go cut some grass and calm some nerves.




Reckon I'll go to work and get riled up . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought ya`ll owned a place there. Or H22`s kin did?


H22's kin pretty much made the place what it is today. They are the ones that started  the...... to much history to post on here.  Most are long gone. It's a shame.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Persimmon trees here are LOADED, deer candy.  Have around 50-60 on my property.



My persimmons don't have much fruit this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22's kin pretty much made the place what it is today. They are the ones that started  the...... to much history to post on here.  Most are long gone. It's a shame.




Tell us. I love history, and we got plenty of time. I`m interested, seriously, and would love to hear it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 24, 2019)

I like when you walk in a bar and the first things they do are roll out butcher paper, bring you a beer then take your order. Snow crab legs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 24, 2019)

Now I’m sticky


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell us. I love history, and we got plenty of time. I`m interested, seriously, and would love to hear it.


I'd have to get H22 on here. It's his family. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Persimmon trees here are LOADED, deer candy.  Have around 50-60 on my property.


Cherries and currants are loaded here,raspberries coming,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd have to get H22 on here. It's his family. Good luck with that.




Why wouldn`t he want to tell us?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Why wouldn`t he want to tell us?


He will. He's just busy cooking gizzards, mash taters and beets. I did ask him bout it and he said, my family came way after the Indians.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He will. He's just busy cooking gizzards, mash taters and beets. I did ask him bout it and he said, my family came way after the Indians.




Well, we all came after the Indians. And the Indians came after the Solutreans.  

So, looking at it that way, we were here before the Indians.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go to work and get riled up . .



Oh, I was riled up all right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, we all came after the Indians. And the Indians came after the Solutreans.
> 
> So, looking at it that way, we were here before the Indians.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2019)

With all the rain yesterday I still have some places too wet and boggy to mow tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2019)

250 lbs of corn put out.  2 trail cameras. 4 stands checked. 
Bring on the fall season! 
Today I'm most thankful for better temperatures and lower humidity to enable me to go out in the woods and burn up in heat and humidity! No ticks, no chiggers, and no skeeters bothered me. Apple cyder vinegar is your friend if you are a outdoorsman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> 250 lbs of corn put out.  2 trail cameras. 4 stands checked.
> Bring on the fall season!
> Today I'm most thankful for better temperatures and lower humidity to enable me to go out in the woods and burn up in heat and humidity! No ticks, no chiggers, and no skeeters bothered me. Apple cyder vinegar is your friend if you are a outdoorsman.



We have the best crop of big bucks this year that I have ever seen. No doubt that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With all the rain yesterday I still have some places too wet and boggy to mow tonight.



I mowed part of mine where it seems to stay damp more so than other locations. Although it also has to do with the particular grass/weed that is prevalent in that area. That junk seems to hold moisture in the grass blades themselves even in the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell us. I love history, and we got plenty of time. I`m interested, seriously, and would love to hear it.


The history of the island goes way back to prehistoric times. NCHb prolly could fill in on that, he goes quite near to Edisto on his vacay. My family history starts in '47. My grandma's sister and her husband moved there, Edisto Beach, and started the rental bidness we rent from today. Survived hurricane Gracie in '59. Uncle Harvey had a friend with SCE&G, got poles from him and bought bout a dozen mill houses and put them on poles to rent. My first trip there was '59 when mama was prego with me. Kinda a short paragraph, but I could go on an on. It has changed soooo much. McMansions have taken over, but they is still some of the old places left like I remember from my lil boy days. The house mz tutu rented for us today was built in'53, still has that old Edisto feeling to it. As long as some of those are left, I'll pay the $ to stay in them. Grew up in Allendale county, 1 1/2 hours from there till I was 8 yr old.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Mr H I’m curious when did the island get power. I know when our isolated mountains got power wondering if the islands were similar?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

I should know that R3. I've read bout it in my many books of the island; just ain coming up in the remember right now. I do remember in the '60's if there was a storm, power went out. There was ONE phone booth down there, and it was always full of skeeters


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 24, 2019)

That sounds about right. The mountains of eastern Ky got power in the 56-57 time frame. Before that it was coal oil lanterns for a light source.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2019)

It feels awesome outside.  Inside not so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

69 outside, 75 inside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 69 outside, 75 inside.



Bet you would have taken 75* last week.


oh and morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet you would have taken 75* last week.
> 
> 
> oh and morning.




No doubt !!  Morning Gbro !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good mornin gents


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

how-d Ruger

Did you call Mindy back?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how-d Ruger
> 
> Did you call Mindy back?



I did not, busy day, got home about 7:30 last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Who inhaled my first cup of coffee?   It just disappeared.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Same here, another busy day ahead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I did not, busy day, got home about 7:30 last night.



who all is semi-committed to going to the Blast?

you, me, Hawtnets for b'fast, blood if not working,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I think Craka as well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Gotta meeting.  Ain't gonna say a word.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I can do either day if BOG has to work Sat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I guess we could hire Dave to organize the get together.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Trivia for today, airplanes are just like your control room, instruments and controls get hot.The air you hear when you step in the door isn’t all AC. Fans pull air over Circuit breakers and instruments. Once pressurized the fans shutdown and pressurized air flows across everything to cool and dump hot air outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can do either day if BOG has to work Sat.



I had hoped to go to the mountains fishing after the Blast since Duluth is about half way there from 30055.   Have to be back Tuesday morning early.  Guessing I could fish Saturday and come back Sunday morning for the Blast.  Sunday it doesn't open until 10.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh and the second cup dissappeared also.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

One more cup and I got to move


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

second cup caused a movement here.   I know TMI


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Saw one of the craziest wrecks ever this week. Guy getting off the xpressway got cut off. When veered hard left towards left side exit he ended up headed at end of a guard rail. He cut further left went between guardrail and a concrete wall where service vehicle for overhead sensors parks. He didn’t quite make it, right wheels up on guardrail, roof scraping along concrete wall. Hit the big control box for overhead sensors. Guy walked away unhurt but scared to death I bet.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 25, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey Bat...


----------



## Batjack (Jul 25, 2019)

If I'd know that put'n my truck in the shop to get the A/C fixed would've ended the heat wave...I'd a done it months ago. Drop's another degree here and I'm gonna be opening the windows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

morning bat bro


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Talk later from a ATL......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, Ruger, Batjack and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

I don't know what happened in the neighborhood yesterday afternoon and last night BUT my cable television and internet went OFF & ON belly-up until just a few minutes ago.  

My Daughter and Son-in-Law are coming to Augusta and we will be together for my sister's funeral this afternoon in Columbia.    

I'll admit that today might be a sad day for me BUT the past 3 days has been off the charts as I have spent lots of time with my lady friend and we both have enjoyed spending time together.  It surely helps to have a "Ray of Sunshine" in my life after what I've been through over the past several years now.

I hope that all of you will have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Morning kids!

Quackbro you supplying biscuits?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear Mike. Good morning. Going to open job site and absolutely nothing to do. Waiting on paper work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids!
> 
> Quackbro you supplying biscuits?




Turned that job over to my co-worker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,cool here this AM,,,,52 deg here,,,,spent the last hour reading the news,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,cool here this AM,,,,52 deg here,,,,spent the last hour reading the news,,,,



Unusual, but we’re in the low 60’s and only in the mid to high 80’s for high temps and less humidity for several days.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 25, 2019)

Raining in Mickey Mouse town.


----------



## redeli (Jul 25, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Finally made it home.  Morning all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mng,,,,nighty,nite,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

J made us a worm gitter yesterday,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

Mernin!! Loving this weather!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!! Loving this weather!!



Agreed! I drove to work with the windows cracked, no AC.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Agreed! I drove to work with the windows cracked, no AC.


Me too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> I should know that R3. I've read bout it in my many books of the island; just ain coming up in the remember right now. I do remember in the '60's if there was a storm, power went out. There was ONE phone booth down there, and it was always full of skeeters


Didn't see his post last night. This brings back a memory I had forgotten. I remember calling in sick in that phone booth because I wanted to stay one more day. So afraid the boss would hear the ocean in the background.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh. Mornin.  I got here later than eva and still aint nobody here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turned that job over to my co-worker.


Won't be long it will be dove buffet time


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. Mornin.  I got here later than eva and still aint nobody here.



Just put a sign on the door with your cell number.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2019)

HEAR YE HEAR YE 

This morning I woke up, breathin, up right , and no one throwin dirt on me and 68 years ago today I took my first breath   so iffin you need a reason to have a drink feel free to have one me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy birthday unk stoner.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2019)

Uncle Stoner gonna smoke him a fatty on his big day!!  Happy Birthday Unk and KyDawg!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Good morning drivelers.
Had the day off and did chores around the house yesterday.
I'm in for the gathering.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I called Mandy at 800 438-4663 and asked about metal detectors and she said they would not be using them and guns were allowed.
> 
> A second call might be in order to verify that answer.


Glad you didn't get Karen...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE
> 
> This morning I woke up, breathin, up right , and no one throwin dirt on me and 68 years ago today I took my first breath   so iffin you need a reason to have a drink feel free to have one me


Happy birthday buds,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Glad you didn't get Karen...



Tried to make second call, Mindy is at the facility through the blast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Well, it's 10:30 and co-worker showed up with her chillen. 
GON be a short day for me.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, it's 10:30 and co-worker showed up with her chillen.
> GON be a short day for me.


I would leave.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooked for a super cool couple and their kids.  Problem was/is that Mom is a leftist/liberal/socialist.   I  kinda lost it and told her what I thought about "free," well she cried and the wife isn't speaking to me.  Win win . .
> 
> Her husband told me he's been wanting to say what I did for years.  I just don't have the patience anymore to deal with mental midgets


Should have handed her da bill for sup...er dinner in her case.Nuttin aint free


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had hoped to go to the mountains fishing after the Blast since Duluth is about half way there from 30055.   Have to be back Tuesday morning early.  Guessing I could fish Saturday and come back Sunday morning for the Blast.  Sunday it doesn't open until 10.


Where you fishing ate?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Mikey!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I would leave.


I'm GONna.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Uncle MIKEY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Where you fishing ate?



Somewheres around Helen.   Want to go?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Somewheres around Helen.   Want to go?


pm. inbound


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Well, just executed my last testament and will.

Felt a little strange, kind of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just executed my last testament and will.
> 
> Felt a little strange, kind of.


Good for you. I pitty the fool that doesn't have one when they are GON.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

LUNCH calllll.............
fall off da bone ribs, field peas and veggies soaked in vinegar & sugar.........yummmm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

I guess I shoulda worded that differently. I pity the fools family when their loved one is GON. Never happened to me, but I've seen it way to much here at work. It's aweful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Keebs said:


> LUNCH calllll.............
> fall off da bone ribs, field peas and veggies soaked in vinegar & sugar.........yummmm!


YUM! 
Fried gizzards and mash r taters. Ate all the beets last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

Love me some gizzards!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just executed my last testament and will.
> 
> Felt a little strange, kind of.


 Good for you.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Sketti fer lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Love me some gizzards!!


Think about you every time I have em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just executed my last testament and will.
> 
> Felt a little strange, kind of.




That`s something I`ve been needing to do as well. Already have our burial arrangements made and plots taken care of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s something I`ve been needing to do as well. Already have our burial arrangements made and plots taken care of.


Good for you. Better to plan ahead than having somebody else have to worry about it. 
Mama even had Diddy's obit written out. She never got to hers. She died very suddenly. She did leave "clues" in her bible to help us with the service.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just executed my last testament and will.
> 
> Felt a little strange, kind of.



Cant tell you how many times I've done that.
Every time we deployed for hostilities there was a Jag in the processing line to help you update your will. 20-30 years old signing your will, now that felt strange.

That said, I need to update mine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

I want to be cremated and my ashes spread on my favorite hardwood ridge in Talbot county. It's where I killed my first deer and my son killed his first turkey. I've spent countless hrs on that ridge just taking in all Gods creation. I absolutely love that place! Everytime I hear a murder of crows or a barred owl sound off it takes me back to that very place! I'm sure everyone has that one place that is connected directly to your soul. 
Rant over .... It's Friday Eve!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Cant tell you how many times I've done that.
> Every time we deployed for hostilities there was a Jag in the processing line to help you update your will. 20-30 years old signing your will, now that felt strange.
> 
> That said, I need to update mine.


I'm leaving all my stuff to my girlfriend,,,,????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to be cremated and my ashes spread on my favorite hardwood ridge in Talbot county. It's where I killed my first deer and my son killed his first turkey. I've spent countless hrs on that ridge just taking in all Gods creation. I absolutely love that place! Everytime I hear a murder of crows or a barred owl sound off it takes me back to that very place! I'm sure everyone has that one place that is connected directly to your soul.
> Rant over .... It's Friday Eve!


Yep. We had funerals for my parent and they have a nice big plot and headstone in the cemetary large enough for all of us, we put some of their ashes there, but we took them to Edisto. It was their wish. That's where I wanna go. I think H22 has different plans. Something to do with hunting.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to be cremated and my ashes spread on my favorite hardwood ridge in Talbot county. It's where I killed my first deer and my son killed his first turkey. I've spent countless hrs on that ridge just taking in all Gods creation. I absolutely love that place! Everytime I hear a murder of crows or a barred owl sound off it takes me back to that very place! I'm sure everyone has that one place that is connected directly to your soul.
> Rant over .... It's Friday Eve!


Where about in Talbot.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm leaving all my stuff to my girlfriend,,,,????


Your wife may not tell her you died...just left.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Just got a text from my brother. They`re in White Pass Yukon. I think we`ll go on an Alaskan cruise before we get too all fired crippled up to walk. And i`d love to go to Fairbanks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Your wife may not tell her you died...just left.


? ? ? ?,,,,I'll get the wife back,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got a text from my brother. They`re in White Pass Yukon. I think we`ll go on an Alaskan cruise before we get too all fired crippled up to walk. And i`d love to go to Fairbanks.


I would go as soon as I could afford it. We went in the 1990's.To Anchorage,Seward,Denali.I want to go back and live there for at least a few years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I would go as soon as I could afford it. We went in the 1990's.To Anchorage,Seward,Denali.I want to go back and live there for at least a few years.




Yea, I`m still having mild regrets for not following through and going in 1974.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I`m still having mild regrets for not following through and going in 1974.


We could be starring in the last Alaskans.
A 150 miles northeast of Cracka.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> We could be starring in the last Alaskans.
> A 150 miles northeast of Cracka.......





There would have been 8 cabin permits up there right now instead of 7.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

My first date with my wife was in Fairbanks. We went here, it was summer.

https://chenahotsprings.com/

We also went to a big salmon festival in Fairbanks, the tribes had different kinds of smoked salmon in a park downtown.
We took a paddle boat day trip up the river and drove to Denali.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Knowing my closest neighbor was 100 miles away is a nice thought.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 20-30 years old signing your will, now that felt strange.


Yeah, gave one something to think about other than that GG shot with the square needle you just got tho.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My first date with my wife was in Fairbanks. We went here, it was summer.
> 
> https://chenahotsprings.com/
> 
> ...


Would love to go after some Halibut there,,,,tried getting stationed there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, gave one something to think about other than that GG shot with the square needle you just got tho.


The flu shot was the one that got me,,,,my arm was sore for days,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My first date with my wife was in Fairbanks. We went here, it was summer.
> 
> https://chenahotsprings.com/
> 
> ...




I realize that I`ll have to fly to get there, but I would really like to see the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge. 

Wouldn`t mind a moose and Dall sheep hunt either. And possibly musk ox.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I realize that I`ll have to fly to get there, but I would really like to see the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> Wouldn`t mind a moose and Dall sheep hunt either. And possibly musk ox.



Limber up those knees.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Limber up those knees.




I could probably get away with a moose and possibly musk ox. Dall sheep would be beyond my abilities now. Them and stone sheep are purty thangs though.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I could probably get away with a moose and possibly musk ox. Dall sheep would be beyond my abilities now. Them and stone sheep are purty thangs though.


Do you watch the program "Life below zero". It is the 2nd  program that I like about Alaska.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Nic,
Here is a place to hunt in Alaska:http://www.kavikrivercamp.com/She is on the show Life below Zero.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Never had the desire to go to Alaska. 








Imagine that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I realize that I`ll have to fly to get there, but I would really like to see the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> Wouldn`t mind a moose and Dall sheep hunt either. And possibly musk ox.



During our tourist adventure the wife and I saw moose, sheep and lots of small critters in the national refuge.

Funny part of that story is it was 65 degrees and a cool breeze in Fairbanks. We head out on our drive to Denali and the wife has on jeans , sandals, short sleeve top and carrying a light sweater. We start up the range to Denali and the temp starts dropping as we go up in elevation. Just before we get to the lodge area its snowing. We laugh about it to this day.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never had the desire to go to Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can always put on more clothes...but nobody wants to see me Nekkid!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> During our tourist adventure the wife and I saw moose, sheep and lots of small critters in the national refuge.
> 
> Funny part of that story is it was 65 degrees and a cool breeze in Fairbanks. We head out on our drive to Denali and the wife has on jeans , sandals, short sleeve top and carrying a light sweater. We start up the range to Denali and the temp starts dropping as we go up in elevation. Just before we get to the lodge area its snowing. We laugh about it to this day.


We flew into Anchorage and rented a car and drove to Denali.Stayed in a cabin just outside the park on the main Highway. We rode a school bus into the park Saw bears, moose,Saw sheep on the way to get on the ferry. Not a cloud in the sky in the 60"s also..The next day it was 38 and raining.Never made it to Fairbanks.Anchorage wasn't great,but once you get above Eagle River it was unbelievable.Took a bush plane out of Talkeetna for a 4 hour tour.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

For many years I did north pacific cargo runs from the west coast through Anchorage and on to the orient. My military buddy lived at Eagle River and would take me fishing on my layovers. It was amazing, catch salmon until you were exhausted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Do you watch the program "Life below zero". It is the 2nd  program that I like about Alaska.




 I do, and am familiar with Sue. She`s a character!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> For many years I did north pacific cargo runs from the west coast through Anchorage and on to the orient. My military buddy lived at Eagle River and would take me fishing on my layovers. It was amazing, catch salmon until you were exhausted.


We were there in July.There were still a lot of people fishing for salmon around Eagle river.We had a very hard time finding a restaurant that served salmon.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I do, and am familiar with Sue. She`s a character!


She reminds me of  my grandma sometimes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> We were there in July.There were still a lot of people fishing for salmon around Eagle river.We had a very hard time finding a restaurant that served salmon.



We fished places other than Eagle River to get away from the crowds but it ways difficult to avoid them driving. Had to fly to get away from folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Craka if you go back this is my Anchorage watering hole, foods pretty good.

https://www.humpysalaska.com/


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

That s sounds like a fun place.Only place we could fine had all the Doctors,Lawyers,and Professionals there. We didn't have a coat and tie with us.
Ate at a place between Anchorage and Denali that advertised an all you can eat breakfast buffet.Only problem was in small print it said only pancakes. That was an expensive short stake and cup of coffee..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I could probably get away with a moose and possibly musk ox. Dall sheep would be beyond my abilities now. Them and stone sheep are purty thangs though.



When I was there in July there were moose walking around in downtown ?Anchorge but I think they were off limits.   Took a 4 hour puddle jumper and saw the sheet up on the sides of hills even 15 years ago I don't think I could have climbed at least not and lived.   Never saw the mountain as it was steeped in clouds for days on end but did do a hike in the Denali National Park.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I was there in July there were moose walking around in downtown ?Anchorge but I think they were off limits.   Took a 4 hour puddle jumper and saw the sheet up on the sides of hills even 15 years ago I don't think I could have climbed at least not and lived.   Never saw the mountain as it was steeped in clouds for days on end but did do a hike in the Denali National Park.


The school bus driver slammed on the brakes and told everyone to takes a LOT of pictures really quickly cause you didn't get to see Denali without some cloud covering it most of the time.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

The vendor list at the blast looks interesting this year.A lot more hunting related vendors than last time I attended.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> The vendor list at the blast looks interesting this year.A lot more hunting related vendors than last time I attended.



I didn't look at the vendor list but may do so tonight after all the chores.

Just finished mowing what I did not get done the other day.   Dead bee hive cleaned up and put away until next spring.   A couple of gallons of tomatoes skinned and mutilated, frozen until I have enough to cook a batch of spaghetti sauce.   Think I ought to spray some chemicals.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Where about in Talbot.


Off Powell church rd. Really just a couple miles out of town out 208.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger done been around the world a couple times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Ruger done been around the world a couple times.



Hey blood, are you going to make it to the GON Blast?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey blood, are you going to make it to the GON Blast?


Yessir! Saturday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir! Saturday morning.



Okay then Saturday is the day.

Who all is going to meet for breakfast at the Duluth Diner?

If others are going I'll be there.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay then Saturday is the day.
> 
> Who all is going to meet for breakfast at the Duluth Diner?
> 
> If others are going I'll be there.


Count me in.What time?I.m only about 30 minutes away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay then Saturday is the day.
> 
> Who all is going to meet for breakfast at the Duluth Diner?
> 
> If others are going I'll be there.


I won't be at breakfast but will have a handshake waiting on each of you at the blast.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Was gonna take a trip to Alaska on my bike,,,,never made it,,,,

Lots of times last winter it was warmer in Alaska than here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Count me in.What time?I.m only about 30 minutes away.



I'm over an hour.  It just depends on what time you want to be at the blast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Paging Ruger as I know he too thought about b'fast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm in for breakfast, I think the H22 clan is planning on breakfast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

What time are we planning on being at the blast.
BOG?

@blood on the ground


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Was gonna take a trip to Alaska on my bike,,,,never made it,,,,
> 
> Lots of times last winter it was warmer in Alaska than here,,,,


Global warming


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Global warming


? ? ? ?,,,,I had so many plans for my 750,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2019)

'bout da time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> What time are we planning on being at the blast.
> BOG?
> 
> @blood on the ground


I figure around 11. Only reason for being that late is I got to track off to Bama late tomorrow night to pickup baby girl. She will be back from PCB and really wants to go to the blast with me. I ain't making that drive on Saturday morning!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

How about 9:30 at the diner, hook up with the BOG clan 11.
That ought to get the fisherman on their way in the early afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How about 9:30 at the diner, hook up with the BOG clan 11.
> That ought to get the fisherman on their way in the early afternoon.


I'm excited to see all y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How about 9:30 at the diner, hook up with the BOG clan 11.
> That ought to get the fisherman on their way in the early afternoon.





FINALLY, someone steps up !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2019)

Ya`ll going to the Blast, drink a cup of strong black coffee for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Hava drank 'o likker for me, oh nevermind I'll do it myself come Sat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How about 9:30 at the diner, hook up with the BOG clan 11.
> That ought to get the fisherman on their way in the early afternoon.



That will work for me.   Hope they are serving lunch by that time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will work for me.   Hope they are serving lunch by that time.



I hear ya...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

I will cherish the day that I never hafta strap on steel toed boots, reflective vest, hard hat, and safety glasses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will cherish the day that I never hafta strap on steel toed boots, reflective vest, hard hat, and safety glasses.



How about this Saturday?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'm in for breakfast, I think the H22 clan is planning on breakfast.


We'll come anytime. Just let me know. I'm a planner ya know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will cherish the day that I never hafta strap on steel toed boots, reflective vest, hard hat, and safety glasses.


I thought that was GON happen after you die. Don't die on us Quack. We love you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Afternoon, probably never guess what I’ve been doing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, probably never guess what I’ve been doing.


Did Jag give the lawn mower more energy drink


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

We lost cable today. Thank goodness my boy gave me a roku a while back. Dish network here we come.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'll come anytime. Just let me know. I'm a planner ya know.



9:30 at the Duluth Diner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 9:30 at the Duluth Diner


Will be there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did Jag give the lawn mower more energy drink



Naw, but we were cutting grass....the perpetual chore. 

As I type this I see some clippings I forgot to blow off the parking pad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Well I declare, I see some I forgot to cut. At least I hadn’t put the mowers away yet.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, but we were cutting grass....the perpetual chore.
> 
> As I type this I see some clippings I forgot to blow off the parking pad.


You need to get Sinclair to show you how to manicure your lawn.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will cherish the day that I never hafta strap on steel toed boots, reflective vest, hard hat, and safety glasses.


It's just a piece of paper away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You need to get Sinclair to show you how to manicure your lawn.



No thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks good enough for me.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Buildings, sheds, and all....don't bother me none.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

That's purdy Jeff. I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Not real fond of storage bldg being where it is, but MizT's supplies come in on UPS and there's a good bit of it. Easy to put right in bldg and convenient for her to get out what she needs and stock her car. 

I want to relocate it off of that parking pad right behind it though and put behind carport. I've got to get rid a very nice large Lorapetulam screen planting though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's purdy Jeff. I don't see anything wrong.



Thank you Mandy, it's coming along slowly but surely after being unoccupied for 10 years. I was mowing the yard though, but that's about all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't know why I have a yard crew, all's they need is a yard broom and a weedeater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Mandy, that old garage is older than me and don't leak a drop. I turned it into my shop/garage for mowers and stuff. Too tight to park in, MizT's car would fit, but my truck would be too tight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2019)

evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know why I have a yard crew, all's they need is a yard broom and a weedeater.



You back at it for one more night Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief



Evening Gman!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks good enough for me.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 977284


You put a lot of work at your place.You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You back at it for one more night Quack?




Get off Sat moanin Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You put a lot of work at your place.You should be proud of yourself.



Tryin to keep it up like everyone before me, thank you sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you Mandy, it's coming along slowly but surely after being unoccupied for 10 years. I was mowing the yard though, but that's about all.


H22 knows the feeling. He's unoccupied with his job. All he does is work in the yard. He's so bored, but he's loving it.  He's painted the pool house, yesterday he introduced himself to a majic eracer by Mr. clean. My kitchen is spotless. He has even vacumed the ceilings. But most of all he likes working outside.  He even went and cut the boys lawn the other day.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to keep it up like everyone before me, thank you sir!


TellMrs. T I said you are the Joneses when it comes to keeping things around the homestead in excellent shape.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Note to self....don’t move in next to Chief.


Evening folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 knows the feeling. He's unoccupied with his job. All he does is work in the yard. He's so bored, but he's loving it.  He's painted the pool house, yesterday he introduced himself to a majic eracer by Mr. clean. My kitchen is spotless. He has even vacumed the ceilings. But most of all he likes working outside.  He even went and cut the boys lawn the other day.



Yeah, I've seen y'alls yard. He keeps it looking good. 

Speaking of vacuuming ceiling, years ago I did that to our entire house, and wiped down with cleaner every wall and the stained trim in it, I'm not lying someone would've thought I recently painted it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> TellMrs. T I said you are the Joneses when it comes to keeping things around the homestead in excellent shape.






Ruger#3 said:


> Note to self....don’t move in next to Chief.
> 
> 
> Evening folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

I told Jag what y'all said and he burst out laughing. I've got to give him credit though he helps me out a lot, but I've got to watch him too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

He'll plant a Lemon tree out in the middle of the yard.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I work at keeping the place tidy but with zero artistic or horticulture talent it is what it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I work at keeping the place tidy but with zero artistic or horticulture talent it is what it is.



I can live with that, yard work isn't everyone's cup of tea. Neighbor across the road does as little as he has to in his yard, don't bother me. He's good folks, that's what matters the most.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I work at keeping the place tidy but with zero artistic or horticulture talent it is what it is.


True story.......I planted some artificial flowers in the front yard.Several neighbors stopped to ask me how I got m mums to bloom so late in Nov.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I told Jag what y'all said and he burst out laughing. I've got to give him credit though he helps me out a lot, but I've got to watch him too.


He does love riding the lawnmower.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll plant a Lemon tree out in the middle of the yard.


I always think about his lemon trees when i,m drinking lemonade.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Grass wise I probably got the best lawn in the neighborhood. Keep it edged and mowed, few weeds. Flower beds are awful.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Grass wise I probably got the best lawn in the neighborhood. Keep it edged and mowed, few weeds. Flower beds are awful.


Try artificial...1/2 drill hole and 4 season color.Can,t kill them and no water needed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I always think about his lemon trees when i,m drinking lemonade.



I swear, I've out mowing and all of a sudden he'll come out and say something to me. I pull up to him and stop to ask, "what did you say?" He'll go off on me with, You just ran over a Peach Tree" I'll look around and say, "that' s what you get for planting it out here in the middle of the yard."

Hasn't even germinated and no sign of him even planting it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> He does love riding the lawnmower.



He jumped on it this afternoon for about 30 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Try artificial...1/2 drill hole and 4 season color.Can,t kill them and no water needed.




Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I got to resolve a couple small drainage issues then the flower beds are next. Going get my landscaper neighbor to help me with low maintenance plantings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Wish it would cool on down..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish it would cool on down..



It was sure nice this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was sure nice this morning.




Should be 'bout the same tonight, it felt great !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Should be 'bout the same tonight, it felt great !!



Cooling off out there now Quackbro. Just came in after putting everythging away and locking up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Cooling off out there now Quackbro. Just came in after putting everythging away and locking up.




Still 80 in the control room.  Got down to 70 in here last night with 61 outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I got to resolve a couple small drainage issues then the flower beds are next. Going get my landscaper neighbor to help me with low maintenance plantings.



Drainage problems are quite common and prevalent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still 80 in the control room.  Got down to 70 in here last night with 61 outside.



Yep, I'm down to 71 here now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Sleep Monsta is knocking at the door...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 25, 2019)

Howdy folks, I'm back for a few nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Howdy folks, I'm back for a few nights




How were days of Wybro ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How were days of Wybro ??



Pretty nice, went up to Tennessee for a few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Man that Sea salt Caramel Ooey Gooey butter cake was most awesome !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

treemohowas Wybro !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Last one......been a heckuva week.

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Good moanin !!  Where's the udder hiney draggers ???


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Spent a hour trying to get in the front door to this place, finally found a back door. Guess GON home page down for repairs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning time Batbro.  This one's 'bout gone . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Happy Friday...for some. I get to pretend I'm my hero..Chief. Got a full day cut'n grass and spray'n weeds. Get'n my foot "oiled" up already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good moanin !!  Where's the udder hiney draggers ???



Reading back.   Sure is hard to do when your eyes are closed as the print on the screen isn't quite like brall.

morning wybro welcome back to GA
hello Ruger and batbro

coffee anyone as I've already down one cup and poured another.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Happy Friday...for some. I get to pretend I'm my hero..Chief. Got a full day cut'n grass and spray'n weeds. Get'n my foot "oiled" up already.



I finished mine yesterday in one place that drains okay but not perfect that was soggy on Monday and wet again on Tuesday with 1" of rain.   Cut the food plot weeds down too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

It is July and so is next week and school's are starting today and next week.   So much for summer for the kids.    However it means there will be less families vaca'ing when I go to the mountains.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is July and so is next week and school's are starting today and next week.   So much for summer for the kids.    However it means there will be less families vaca'ing when I go to the mountains.



If your still working means busses on the roads, ugh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If your still working means busses on the roads, ugh.



Channel 2 reports Commerce starts today and Rockdale County on Monday.   That was all I caught waiting on the weather.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If your still working means busses on the roads, ugh.


Yeah, between them and garbage trucks it'll take a hour to drive the 15 miles to.... the lake. At least once there the traffic will be lighter..fewer idgits on jet skis and ski boats that don't have a clue about what they're do'n.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Luckily most of my trip is freeway.

If Bat had a hard time with the door knob this morning Swampy will be Lost in the interwebs for the next two days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ok folks gotta move talk later.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Luckily most of my trip is freeway.
> 
> If Bat had a hard time with the door knob this morning Swampy will be Lost in the interwebs for the next two days.


That could be a good thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Luckily most of my trip is freeway.
> 
> If Bat had a hard time with the door knob this morning Swampy will be Lost in the interwebs for the next two days.





Batjack said:


> That could be a good thing.



I was going to say 'then who are we going to pick on?'  then I remember there is always quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning y'all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.

Thankfully, I survived yesterday's funeral without choking some of the "crumb-snatchers relatives" that showed up.  I totally ignored every one of them as I didn't speak to a single one of them.  All they want to know is "how much am I getting" from Virginia's estate. 

I was impressed that a huge number of the NAWIC organization of "Women In Construction" from various states attended my sister's funeral.  The National President of this organization was a speaker in the funeral on behalf of my sister as she was also a State and National officer over the years. 

My Daughter and Son-in-law said they were very proud of me because instead of making a bad scene, as soon as the funeral was completed, I walked out of a side door and got into my car and enjoyed the cool air conditioning.  Actually, I called my lady friend and talked to her to help calm my nerves for the next 20 minutes instead.  She and I are having lunch again today and I can't wait for a hug and kiss from her.

It was funny as my Daughter said afterwards that I showed up like a ghost and made sure not to sit with the rest of those "crumb-snatching relatives" and I also left just like a ghost.  My Daughter made it clear to this low-life thieving millionaire sister from Alabama to never contact us again.

Dang, I LOVE my Daughter and Son-in-law as they handled things rather nicely on my part.  Even though, I lost the very BEST sister that anyone could ever have....now I know that I NEVER have to have any contact with the remaining sibling.

Life for me is GOOD in spite of the tension yesterday as now I have NO reason to EVER see my remaining piece of garbage  millionaire sister and her "dog on a leash" husband from Alabama.

I've got to get busy.  I hope that all of you will have a wonderful day and will have a safe day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,I knew my ears were ringing for a reason,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,I knew my ears were ringing for a reason,,,,



Ding a ling a ling.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Channel 2 reports Commerce starts today and Rockdale County on Monday.   That was all I caught waiting on the weather.


Early start,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Early start,,,,



TOO early.   I remember we never started before the day after Labor Day as a kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TOO early.   I remember we never started before the day after Labor Day as a kid.



Yeah, I’m so confused on this school stuff that I was running an errand the other day and slowed down as I was approaching a school zone.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TOO early.   I remember we never started before the day after Labor Day as a kid.


Yeah, we went almost a week and then got Washington's and Lincoln's birthdays off for a 4 day weekend. Might as well just send them year round now... I think that's what they're "slowly" working towards. Kinda sneaking up on the folks that don't like the idea that it works SO WELL in other parts of the world.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 26, 2019)

Our school always had the last day of school after Labor Day.  One day. I was always at Panama City beach by then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, we went almost a week and then got Washington's and Lincoln's birthdays off for a 4 day weekend. Might as well just send them year round now... I think that's what they're "slowly" working towards. Kinda sneaking up on the folks that don't like the idea that it works SO WELL in other parts of the world.



Even the year round schools don't have the students for any more days.   Usually 180 but they have weeks off throughout the calendar year.    Makes a real headache for those needing daycare.   Another cottage industry run by the school system usually to potentially supplement employee's salary.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even the year round schools don't have the students for any more days.   Usually 180 but they have weeks off throughout the calendar year.    Makes a real headache for those needing daycare.   Another cottage industry run by the school system usually to potentially supplement employee's salary.


I mean year round as in the way they do in Japan. Let them learn what life is like in the real world so the shock ain't so bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, we went almost a week and then got Washington's and Lincoln's birthdays off for a 4 day weekend. Might as well just send them year round now... I think that's what they're "slowly" working towards. Kinda sneaking up on the folks that don't like the idea that it works SO WELL in other parts of the world.



Indoctrination requires regular doses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I mean year round as in the way they do in Japan. Let them learn what life is like in the real world so the shock ain't so bad.



I learned that from my upbringing @ home, by my parents, Grandparents, friends of the family, neighbors, and teachers @ school. 

I also learned that everyone didn’t get a trophy. An individual had to work to acquire/deserve/earn one.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I learned that from my upbringing @ home, by my parents, Grandparents, friends of the family, neighbors, and teachers @ school.
> 
> I also learned that everyone didn’t get a trophy. An individual had to work to acquire/deserve/earn one.


Yeah, I'm not liking how the future looks with all these little marshmellows they'ye squirting out now a days.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Just checked..grass is still damp..oh well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Just checked..grass is still damp..oh well.


Too dry to cut here,,,,hate cutting grass,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, I'm not liking how the future looks with all these little marshmellows they'ye squirting out now a days.



Oh yeah, it’s good n wet. Actually dripping off metal roof a tad.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning........very light traffic in the ATL today.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Wish I had my truck back, could've gone fish'n for a while this morning till the grass dried.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning friends!!


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

About time you showed back up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning friends!!



Mudro, back atcha. 

Where you been?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning friends!!


Hey you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Mernin, finally Friday!
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2019)

Come on 3 oclock!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro, back atcha.
> 
> Where you been?



He's been at the park


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Someone got an idea for the next thread, running out of space in this one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!




morning keebsiskeepinitreal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 3 oclock!



Alabama bound?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

morning to

Chief, mudro, SwampY, marsupial


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Sleep meds kicking in . . Night/day all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep meds kicking in . . Night/day all


schweet dreams!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Someone got an idea for the next thread, running out of space in this one.



*I DO I DO!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Do should be doo, as in doo doo.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Set her up Chief.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger ready to lock this un down


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks like were on the move crew.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

5


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

4


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

3


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

2


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

1


----------

